# welche WaKü für nen anfänger??



## Zlicer (13. Februar 2009)

*welche WaKü für nen anfänger??*

Hallo Leute,

ich will mir demnächst ein neues gehäuse und ein neues mainboard zulegen da dachte ich mir ich hol mir auch ne wasserkühlung....

nur ich weiß nicht welche ich nehmen soll

ich habe zwei zur auswahl:
Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » All in One Sets - intern » Thermaltake Big Water LCS CL-W0076 - 745
und
Cooler Master

welche haltet ihr für gut... oder wisst ihr bessere die das preislimit von möglichst 150€ nicht  übersteigen da mein budget durch das neue mainboard und das gehäuse stark geschrumpft ist^^

Greetz Zlicer


----------



## Mexxim (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: welche WaKü für nen anfänger??*

kannst du beide vergessen.

Bau dir lieber mit gebrauchten Komponenten (auf grund des knappen budgets) selber einen Kreislauf auf.

mfg,
Mexxim


----------



## Zlicer (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: welche WaKü für nen anfänger??*

weißt du vielleicht ein komplettset das intern verbaut wird und gut ist   hab von waküs kaum ahnung und weiß net was ich für gebrauchte teile kaufen soll    und wegen dem preis muss halt mal die bank herhalten     postet mir alles was gute komplettsets sind egal wie teuer^^


----------



## Burgundy (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: welche WaKü für nen anfänger??*

Erstmal solltest du dir gedanken drüber machen was du alles unter Wasser setzten willst.
Dann gehts weiter...........Radi intern oder extern verbaut?
Weiter kommen die Kosten..................only CPU musst du schon so 170-200€ rechnen für eine leise/ausbaufähige und gut kühlende Wakü rechnen.


----------



## Olstyle (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: welche WaKü für nen anfänger??*

Wir haben hier einen allgemeinen Guide und eine riesen Liste mit Zusammenstellungen.

Ersteres sollte dich unter anderem davon überzeugen dass ein Komplettset nichts bringt und auch sonst fast jede Wakü-Frage beantworten während letzteres DIE Anlaufstelle für eine geeignete Zusammenstellung ist.

Ist dir das schon zu kompliziert bleibst du besser bei einer Lukü.


----------



## d4rk_tr1nker (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: welche WaKü für nen anfänger??*

Naja 200 Euronen für nur Cpu sind schon im höhern Bereich, dafür bekommsten 360er Radi!
mfg


----------



## Madz (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: welche WaKü für nen anfänger??*

Lass bloss die Finger von Komplettsets! Du kaufst deinen Rechner doch auch nicht bei den Blödmänner, oder?


----------



## Burgundy (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: welche WaKü für nen anfänger??*



d4rk_tr1nker schrieb:


> Naja 200 Euronen für nur Cpu sind schon im höhern Bereich, dafür bekommsten 360er Radi!
> mfg



Was das für ne  Logik?
Der Preisunterschied zwischen dual und trippel beträgt zwischen 7€ und 10€.Wenn er nur ein midrange System CPU/GPU kühlen will würde sicher ein dual reichen.
Und daher bemerkte ich ja wenn er ein *leises/ausbaufähiges und ausreichende Kühlleistung *möchte.


----------



## Zlicer (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: welche WaKü für nen anfänger??*

ich hab mal eine frage was ist ein midrange kühlsystem??

hier einmal die sachen die ich kühlen will:

Intel Core 2 Duo E6300

MSI Geforce 8600GT 

ich weiß des sind alles keine high-end produkte aber mein standrtlüfter der andauern knackt und nicht genug leistet is mir einfach zu wider.....  und da ich ja sowieso upgraden wollte habe ich mir überlagt dass ich in dem zuge auch gleich ne neue kühlung brauche da schien mir ne wakü die geeignetste....
und mein mainboard brauche ich net kühlen da es schon eine eingebaute heatpipe kühlunf besitzt^^

Greetz Zlicer


----------



## nemetona (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: welche WaKü für nen anfänger??*

Dafür sollte aus meinen Wakü-Beispielkonfigurationsthread das System 1.2 ausreichen welches man um einen Kühler für die 8600GT  und 2 Anschlüsse erweitert.
Für die 8600GT sollte auch ein GPU Only Kühler ausreichen, wenn man dir Rams und Spawas Passiv kühlt.

Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## Zlicer (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: welche WaKü für nen anfänger??*

ok soweit verstehe ich es jetzt 

was ich aber nicht verstehe ist 1. was bedeutet midrange  

und 2. warum taugen komplettsets nichts ??


----------



## nemetona (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: welche WaKü für nen anfänger??*

Budget - Preiswert - das billigste was vertretbar Möglich ist,
Midrange - Mittelklasse - sollte ein vernünftiger Kompromiss aus Preis und Leistung sein 
max Performance / High End - bestmögliche Leistung, Preis ist Zweitrangig

Bei Komplettsets sind oft einige Komponenten minderer Qualität / Leistung enthalten um diese Sets preislich atraktiv anbieten zu können.

Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## Zlicer (14. Februar 2009)

ah ok jetzt hab ich es verstanden.....
sollte ich die teile im internet oder eher im computerfachandel kaufen ??

greetz Zlicer

achso was ich fragen wollte was sind ATX-Überbrückungsstecker ??


----------



## DaxTrose (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: welche WaKü für nen anfänger??*



nemetona schrieb:


> Bei Komplettsets sind oft einige Komponenten minderer Qualität / Leistung enthalten um diese Sets preislich atraktiv anbieten zu können.
> 
> Gruß, Nemetona



Dazu kommt noch, dass Du sie nicht beliebig erweitern kannst, da sie spezielle Schlauchgrößen und Anschlüsse haben, oder die Pumpe für weitere Kühler nicht stark genug ist.

EDIT: ATX-Überbrückungsstecker benutzt man, um eine interne Pumpe, die am Netzteil angeschlossen ist, zu starten, ohne das System hochlaufen zu lassen.
Ich kann Dir den A-C Shop ans Herz legen. Habe sehr gute Erfahrung damit gemacht. Ansonsten Caseking, Aquatuning oder AquaComputer.


----------



## Olstyle (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: welche WaKü für nen anfänger??*

Wenn du einen Laden in der Nähe hast welche diese Teile anbietet kannst du auch ruhig da kaufen und dir beim Einbau etc. helfen lassen.

Da das aber in fast keiner Stadt der Fall ist bleiben in der Regel nur der A-C-Shop und Aquatuning.

Bei dem Überbrückungsstecker handelt es sich im Grunde um einen ansonsten leeren ATX-Stecker bei welchem zwei Pins mit einem kleinen Kabel verbunden wurden damit das NT startet ohne dass das Mainboard angeschlossen ist.
Brauchen tut man das z.B. beim Befüllen eines Systems mit einer 12V Pumpe.
Nimmst du dagegen eine 230V Pumpe brauchst du den Stecker nicht.


----------



## Zlicer (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: welche WaKü für nen anfänger??*

aso    braucht man des unbedingt ??

den muss man dann ja außerhalb anbringen schätze ich mal und ich wollte nichts externes bei meiner (zukünftigen) wasserkühlung


----------



## DaxTrose (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: welche WaKü für nen anfänger??*

Den brauchst Du nur zum Befüllen des Kühlsystems, damit die Pumpe 12V vom Netzteil bekommt. Danach startet ja die Pumpe, wenn Du den Rechner an schaltest!
Also nix externes!


----------



## Zlicer (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: welche WaKü für nen anfänger??*

was haltet ihr von dem set ??

Alphacool Xtreme Pro Set 240 12Volt


----------



## Madz (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: welche WaKü für nen anfänger??*

Es gibt keine guten Komplettsets... diese sind immer wie Media Markt PCS.


----------



## Olstyle (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: welche WaKü für nen anfänger??*

Nementoas Budget-Zusammenstellung schlägt das Set knapp in der Leistung und locker im Preis.

Davon abgesehen ist es schon wegen des PUR-Schlauches kaum zu gebrauchen.


----------



## Jazzman (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: welche WaKü für nen anfänger??*

naja wenn du unbedingt ein Set willst würde ich das nehmen und den Kühler dazu (weis aber jetzt nicht 100 Prozentig ob der passt) dann brauchst du noch 2 weitere Anschlüsse Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Zern GPU Wak Rev. 2 Zern GPU Wak Rev. 2 11026
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - 360er Komplettset (Eheim Plexi) 360er Komplettset Eheim Plexi S. 775 40071
http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p2081_240er-Komplettset-12V-Laing-S--775.html


----------



## Madz (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: welche WaKü für nen anfänger??*

Wie schon gesagt, Sets sind nicht kaufbar, da immer 3-4 Komponenten schlecht sind.


----------



## Zlicer (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: welche WaKü für nen anfänger??*

nagut   ich lass des mit den sets ihr habts geschafft 

und @ Madz ich hab nen PC von Media Markt den ich jetzt upgraden will^^

und die teile für die wakü soll ich mir aus der liste von nemetona aufschreiben und dann kaufen schätze ich mal.......

aso   ich wollte mir des mainboard P7N von MSI kaufen sollte ich des auch mit wasser kühlen ??

greetz zlicer


----------



## nemetona (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: welche WaKü für nen anfänger??*

Wakü Komponenten kannst du aus den Beispieltread nehmen, Vorbemerkungen beachten zwecks eventuell zusätzlich benötigten Artikeln wie Korrosionsschuz, Montagematerial, Blenden, Pumpenentkopplung usw..
Was für ein Gehäuse soll denn verwendet werden, und wie möchtest du den Radi montieren?

Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## Zlicer (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: welche WaKü für nen anfänger??*

das gehäuse soll ein Coolermaster HAF 932 werden und den Radi möchte ich unter dem "Deckel" montieren das sollte dann ein 240 radi sein da sonst der 1 laufwerkschacht verloren geht^^. oder weißt du eine bessere stelle zum montieren? und wie is des mit nem AGB wo soll der angebaut werden und wie voll soll er sein ?? und was ist ein günstiger korrosionsschutz??


----------



## Zlicer (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: welche WaKü für nen anfänger??*

wie man merkt ist wasserkühlung ein komplettes neuland für mich......


----------



## nemetona (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: welche WaKü für nen anfänger??*

Wenn Wakü für dich komplettes Neuland ist solltest du dir ruyvens Waküguide mal genauer ansehen ( siehe Signatur ).

Meines Wissens geht auch ein 360er Radi in das HAF, für deine jetzigen Komponenten wird ein 240er zwar ausreichen, wird aber eng wenn beim nächsten Aufrüsten Komponenten gewählt werden mit mehr Thermischer Verlustlsistung ( Quad Core CPU und High End GPU geht da nicht )

Den AGB kannst du frei am oder im Case befestigen, er sollte höher liegen wie die Pumpe, es gibt auch AGB´s für 5,25" Schächte, dies könnte auch eine Überlegung wert sein.

Korrosionsschutz kannst du G48 mit destilierten Wasser mischen im Verhältnis 1:15-1:20. Beides findest du im Autozubehör.
Feser Base Konzentrat und Inno Protect Konzentrad sind auch gute Alternativen, kosten aber ein wenig mehr.

Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## Zlicer (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: welche WaKü für nen anfänger??*

den wakü-guide hab ich mir schon angeguckt hat auch viele meiner fragen beantwortet aber ich habe doch noch ein paar fragen....... 

1. Wie schließe ich das netzteil kurz damit ich meine 12 Volt Pumpe anwerfen kann??
2. Muss ich das Mainboard ganz ausbauen oder nur vom Netzteil abschließen??
3. Was ist ein guter Shop für Wakü-Teile?

Greetz Zlicer


----------



## nemetona (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: welche WaKü für nen anfänger??*

Im Waküguide werden deine beiden ersten Fragen mit dem Punkt 8.5 erklärt, zum einfacheren Überbrücken kannst du auch einen ATX Überbrückungstecker nehmen.

2 empfehlenswerte Onlineshops:

A-C-Shop

Aquatuning

Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## Zlicer (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: welche WaKü für nen anfänger??*

gut was ich immer noch nicht verstehe ist dieser satz aus dem guide (ich hoffe du verzeihst mir bin erst 15):

oder alle Systemkomponenten vom Netzteil trennen und den Power-On Pin am ATX Stecker auf Masse kurzschließen.


----------



## nemetona (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: welche WaKü für nen anfänger??*

Meinen verlinkten ATX Überbrückungsstecker auf das ATX Anschlusskabel des Netzteils stecken, alle Geräte im Rechner vom Netzteil Trennen, nur die Pumpe bleibt angeschlossen, AGB füllen & einschalten, 

Wenn Pumpe nicht anläuft, 1-2 optische Laufwerke mit anschließen, dann sollte es passen.

Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## Olstyle (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: welche WaKü für nen anfänger??*

Zur veranschaulichung mal das wiki-Bild zur Pinbelegung:
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/de/3/35/ATX-Stecker.png
Um das zu zu Starten musst du mit einem Draht/kleinen Stück Kabel Pin Nummer 14 mit einem Massepin verbinden.

Ein Überbrückungsstecker nimmt dir die Suche ab, der passt nur richtig auf den NT-Stecker und hat schon ein Kabel zum kurzschließen eingesteckt.


----------



## Zlicer (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: welche WaKü für nen anfänger??*

aso ok jetzt is klar was gemeint is.
muss ich den AGB bis obenhin füllen oder bis wohin ??


----------



## nemetona (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: welche WaKü für nen anfänger??*

Es ist ausreichend den AGB zu ca. 2/3-3/4 zu befüllen.

Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## Zlicer (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: welche WaKü für nen anfänger??*

ich habe mir jetzt ein eigenes set zusammen gestellt was sagt ihr dazu??

1. Pumpe: Laing DDC 1T    49,95€
2. Prozesserkühler: Watercool Heatkiller 3.0 LC (geändert)  34,90€
3. Radi:Alphacool NexXxoS Pro II - Rev. 2   31,95€
4. AGB:Cape Coolplex Pro 25 extern (geändert)  33,95€
5. Schlauch: Schlauch PVC 11/8mm glasklar  2m= 3,90€
6. Anschlüsse:4xSchraubanschlussGeradeAussengewinde G1/4" 6,36€
   4x Schraubanschluss Winkel Aussengewinde G1/4"   11,80€
7. Lüfter: 2x Cooler Master 120mm Sonic Blue (geändert) 2x= 19,80

Insgesamt: 192,61€ 


was sagt ihr dazu?? ist die zusammenstellung in ordung oder lässt sich noch was verbessern?? wie sieht es mit den kosten aus sind die in ordnung? was habt ihr für erfahrungen mit der Laing Pumpe gemacht sie ist ja doch sehr klein ist sie für mögliche erweiterungen stark genug?

Greetz Zlicer


----------



## nemetona (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: welche WaKü für nen anfänger??*

Warum den NexXxos CPU Kühler? Ein Watercool Heatkiller 3.0 LC hat mehr Leistung und kostet weniger.
Der Thermosensor hat 2 10/8 Schraubanschlüsse und passt nicht zu deinen 11/8 Schlauch.

So für einen ersten groben Blick.

Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## On/OFF (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: welche WaKü für nen anfänger??*

Die Laiing ist zwar klein , hat aber reichlich power , meine müsste die selbe sein . Und Diese schaufelt ca 420 Liter Pro Stunde.   Nimm Gleich die Laiing DCC 12V Pro   , da ist der AGB gleich mit bei. Wenn du nur only CPU kühlen willst , könnte diese schon zu stark sein . Wenn du die Ultra nimmst , diese schaufelt 600 l/h wäre die auf jeden Fall zu stark. (das steht extra bei der Pumpe mit bei).    Also ich bin mit der Pumpe voll und ganz zufrieden ist sehr leise und hat reichlich Dampf , schick sieht sie mit dem passenden AGB auch noch aus.   Als Entkopplung benutze ich diese Klettmatte . Das ist eine sehr gute Lösung da sie relativ günstig ist und mann die Pumpe ohne zu schrauben aus dem Rechner nehmen kann (falls du sie auf den Gehäuseboden stellen willst). Und bombenfest sitzt diese auch noch dazu.

PS: Als CPU.Kühler würde ich dir den EK waterblocks Supreme Plexi empfehlen , dieser hat im Test am Besten abgeschnitten . Aber das ist Geschmackssache.

Aber auf jeden einen von den beiden:   EK Supreme oder den Heatkiller 3.0


----------



## Madz (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: welche WaKü für nen anfänger??*

Die Liter Angaben sind völlig für die Katz, weil sie ohne jeglichen Widestand gemessen sind. Da könnte  man genausogut eine Hydor nehmen, die soll ebenfalls 600l/h reisse. 

Viel wichtiger ist der aufgebaute Druck, also die Wassersäule die gepumpt werden kann. Hier ist die Laing DDC1t (die Plus braucht kein Mensch) und die Aquastream Xt weit vorne.

Als CPU Kühler kann ich nur den Heatkiller 3.0 OCZ und D-Tek Fuzion V2 empfehlen. Dem EK Supreme kann ich diese Empfehlung nicht mehr ausprechen, da er den Durchfluss (im Vergleich zum D-Tek) um 40l/h bremst und super als Dreckfilter fungiert.


----------



## On/OFF (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: welche WaKü für nen anfänger??*



Madz schrieb:


> Dem EK Supreme kann ich diese Empfehlung nicht mehr ausprechen, da er den Durchfluss (im Vergleich zum D-Tek) um 40l/h bremst und super als Dreckfilter fungiert.



Schau dir mal die Durchflusswerte und Kühleistung des EK-Supreme an ,hier ein ausführlicher Test.DeXgo - Reviews: WaKü: CPU-Kühler Roundup (Seite 18) 

Und Dreckfilter kann ich nicht bestätigen , hab den jetzt schon ein 3/4 Jahr im Dauerbetrieb und kann sagen der sieht innen aus wie neu ( hab den aus Plexi)   . Ich weiss ja nicht was du so alles in dein Kühlmittel reinkippst ^^


----------



## Madz (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: welche WaKü für nen anfänger??*

Fakt ist, daß der Ek Supreme einer der restriktivsten Kühler ist und dadurch sehr gut als Filter fungiert.


----------



## On/OFF (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: welche WaKü für nen anfänger??*

Naja , Ansichtssache . Wichtig ist glaub ich die erreichte Kühlleistung , und da liegt er nunmal vor den anderen.


----------



## Zlicer (16. Februar 2009)

ok den cpu-kühler habe ich jetzt ersetzt^^  und des mit dem Temp-sensor    brauche ich den überhaupt oder kann man des irgendwie anders machen bzw. gibt es nen passenden sensor ??

ich hab mir noch mal 2 neue lüfter raus gesucht 

Cooler Master 120mm Switch-Fan R4-L2S-12KB-GP - Sonic Blue

wie findet ihr die diese wollte ich auf den radi bauen


----------



## Zlicer (16. Februar 2009)

G1/4" ist doch das gleiche wie das maß 11/8 oder ??

wieviel schlauch brauche ich für mein vorhaben ?? was schätzt ihr, 2m ??


----------



## DOTL (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: welche WaKü für nen anfänger??*

@Zlicer40402:
Du kannst einen Beitrag auch nachträglich abändern. Deswegen brauchst du nicht einen neuen Beitrag erstellen. Ich bitte dich, das zukünftig zu berücksichtigen.

Deine Beiträge wurden zusammengeführt.


----------



## On/OFF (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: welche WaKü für nen anfänger??*

Temp-Sensor kannst du auch weglassen , brauch man nicht wirklich. Temps kannst du auch über Software auslesen.   G1/4" ist das Anschlussgewinde Der Teile zb Pumpe Kühler usw , und 11/8 sind die Durchmesser des Schlauches in mm .


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: welche WaKü für nen anfänger??*



On/OFF schrieb:


> Naja , Ansichtssache . Wichtig ist glaub ich die erreichte Kühlleistung , und da liegt er nunmal vor den anderen.



Einfach nur falsch, gegen die Heatkiller 3 hat er genauso wenig ne Chance wie gegen nen D-Tek Fuzion.




Zlicer40402 schrieb:


> und des mit dem Temp-sensor    brauche ich den überhaupt oder kann man des irgendwie anders machen bzw. gibt es nen passenden sensor ??



Ob du die Wassertemperatur messen willst, musst du wissen - funktionieren tut die Kühlung auch so.
8/10 und 8/11 verwenden oft den gleichen Innenteil und nur eine andere Überwurfmutter - z.B. Aquatuning verkauft letztere Einzeln, so dass man 8/10er Anschlüsse auf 8/11 umstellen kann. (ich würde aber vorher beim Händler nachfragen, ob das mit dem bestimmten Sensor auch klappt, nicht dass der n anderes Gewinde für die Überwurfmutter nimmt)
Alternativ gibt es Sensoren, die direkt in ein G1/4" Gewinde geschraubt werden - also wahlweise ein T-Stück (dass dann beliebige andere Anschlüsse aufnimmt) oder einen AGB (wenn man einen mit 3x G1/4" hat)



> wie findet ihr



Vermutlich laut, aber ich da auch n bissl extremistisch.



Zlicer40402 schrieb:


> G1/4" ist doch das gleiche wie das maß 11/8 oder ??



G1/4" ist eine Gewindebezeichnung, 11/8 ein Bruch - der z.B. einen Innen und Außendurchmesser angeben könnte.



> wieviel schlauch brauche ich für mein vorhaben ?? was schätzt ihr, 2m ??



2m reichen meist, aber viel Verschnitt kann man sich da nicht erlauben.


----------



## Zlicer (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: welche WaKü für nen anfänger??*

ok gut soweit 


mit meiner zusammenstellung seid ihr so zufrieden? oder gibt es noch was zu meckern? die kosten belaufen sich auf ca. 195 € ist des auch soweit in ordnung für die komponenten? ich ändere die liste noch ma und schreibe dann die preise dazu....... dann könnt ihr mich wieder "ausschimpfen"  
Greetz Zlicer


----------



## Madz (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: welche WaKü für nen anfänger??*

Poste nochmal alles!


----------



## Zlicer (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: welche WaKü für nen anfänger??*

oh ja sry habs posten vergessen^^ *peinlich*

naja hier sind die sachen noch ma:

1. Pumpe: Laing DDC 1T 49,95€
2. Prozesserkühler: Watercool Heatkiller 3.0 LC (geändert) 34,90€
3. Radi:Alphacool NexXxoS Pro II - Rev. 2 31,95€
4. AGB:Cape Coolplex Pro 25 extern (geändert) 33,95€
5. Schlauch: Schlauch PVC 11/8mm glasklar 2m= 3,90€
6. Anschlüsse:4xSchraubanschlussGeradeAussengewinde G1/4" 6,36€
4x Schraubanschluss Winkel Aussengewinde G1/4" 11,80€
7. Lüfter: 2x Cooler Master 120mm Sonic Blue (geändert) 2x= 19,80

Insgesamt: 192,61€ 


greetz Zlicer


----------



## Madz (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: welche WaKü für nen anfänger??*



Zlicer40402 schrieb:


> oh ja sry habs posten vergessen^^ *peinlich*
> 
> naja hier sind die sachen noch ma:
> 
> ...


Siehe oben!


----------



## nemetona (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: welche WaKü für nen anfänger??*

-als Austauschdeckel wär der EK X-Top V2 eine Performante und leise Lösung
-zum Radiator Magicool Slim Tripple ist es nur ein minnimaler Aufpreis
-Schläuche und derren Größen sind zwar Geschmacksache, ich würde aber mind. 13/10 nehmen, und Masterkleer Schlauch bietet ein gutes P/L

Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## Zlicer (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: welche WaKü für nen anfänger??*

ich habe mir keinen triple rausgesucht da ich bei dem gehäuse auch den obersten laufwerksschacht benutzen wollte   und bei dem deckel weiß ich noch nicht ob ich mir den kaufe

und sind die schläuche größer als 11/8 ??   

greetz Zlicer


----------



## zettiii (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: welche WaKü für nen anfänger??*

Der Deckel ist doch schick und ist vom Durchfluss gesehen der beste.
Der 11/8 ist größer, da 11mm(außendurchmesser) / 8mm (innen)
ist 13/10 logischerweise größer ^^
btw : würd ich einen Triple nehmen, nur wenig teurer und mehr Leistung.


----------



## Madz (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: welche WaKü für nen anfänger??*

Wegen des besseren P/L würde ich auch einen Triple nehmen. Im Sommer wirst du dich über die größere Fläche freuen.


----------



## Zlicer (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: welche WaKü für nen anfänger??*

kann mir mal jemand sagen was P/L bedeutet   ich bin doch nur ein ganz normaler 15 jähriger und nicht einstein   also wenn ihr schon "fremdwörter" benutzt bitte ich euch die bedeutuung in klammer daneben zu schreiben^^ gut ich überleg mir des noch ma ich wollte zwar net über 200€ kommen aber wenn es der leistung dient naja   mit dem triple is des so ne sache ich wollte eigentlich auch net auf den ersten laufwerksschacht verzichten aber 5 stück reichen doch oder ??

Greetz Zlicer


----------



## nemetona (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: welche WaKü für nen anfänger??*

P/L = Preis-Leistungsverhältnis

Wenn du nicht auf einen 5,25" Schacht verzichten möchtest, kannst du den Radi auch extern am oder auf den Gehäuse montieren.

Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## Madz (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: welche WaKü für nen anfänger??*

Vielen denken, wenn sie die besten Kühler haben, ist die Wakü gut. Dem ist nicht so... eine Wakü ist erst dann gut, wenn der Radiator

auf langsame Lüfter optimiert
groß genug ist und
(eher nebensächlich) auf guten Durchfluss getrimmt ist
Einen schlechten Kühler kann man durch einen guten Radi in gewissem Maß ausgleichen, umgekehrt ist das unmöglich.


----------



## Zlicer (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: welche WaKü für nen anfänger??*

ok     ich hab jetzt nen triple rausgesucht is der gleich nur als triple 

alphacool NexXxos Pro III 

erfüllt er den die erwartungen oder doch nen anderen ??

und welche lüfter soll ich draufschrauben ??


----------



## Zlicer (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: welche WaKü für nen anfänger??*

brauche ich überwurfmuttern ?? is nur so ne frage hab nämlich eben welche gesehen und weiß net was man damit macht

wie viele u/min brauch ich für den radi ?? 800 oder mehr ??


----------



## nemetona (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: welche WaKü für nen anfänger??*

Skythe S-Flex, Noiseblocker multiftame oder Nanoxia sind empfehlenswert.

Gruß, Nemetona

Edit: Doppelposts sehen die Mods nicht gern, dafür gibt es in der rechten unteren Ecke des Posts einen "Ändern" Button.


----------



## Zlicer (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: welche WaKü für nen anfänger??*

ja gut die firmen sagen mir was aber welche drehzahl brauch ich lieber langsam oder eher schnell ?


----------



## nemetona (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: welche WaKü für nen anfänger??*

Wenn du sie bei Bedarf noch herunterregeln kannst wären 1200 Touren gut.

Gruß, nemetona


----------



## Zlicer (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: welche WaKü für nen anfänger??*

ahh ok also gleich noch ne lüftersteuerung kaufen    na toll^^  noch mehr geld 

greetz Zlicer


----------



## nemetona (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: welche WaKü für nen anfänger??*

Eine Komponente wie Lüftersteuerung kannst du auch jederzeit später nachrüsten.
Schau dir mal einen Aquaero oder T-Balancer an, für Wakü´s optimal.

Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## Mexxim (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: welche WaKü für nen anfänger??*

bzw. hast du ja falls du eine Aquastream nimmst da schon eine Software-Lüftersteuerung integriert, somit würde das wegfallen..

mfg,
Mexxim


----------



## Madz (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: welche WaKü für nen anfänger??*

Wenn er die Ultra Variante nimmt.


----------



## Olstyle (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: welche WaKü für nen anfänger??*

...Und nicht mehr als zwei Lüfter regeln will.

Es gibt aber auch einfache Steuerungen wie die Kaze Master Serie von Scythe oder Zalmans ZM-MFC welche nicht so viel kosten. Da muss man dann halt von Hand regeln.


----------



## Madz (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: welche WaKü für nen anfänger??*

Die As XT schafft auch 3 Lüfter.


----------



## nemetona (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: welche WaKü für nen anfänger??*

3 Lüfter sind mit der AS XT Ultra auch regelbar, 6W am Lüfterausgang sollten nicht überschritten werden.
Ich hatte an meiner AS 3 St. Skythe S-Flex 1200, lief problemlos.

Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## Olstyle (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: welche WaKü für nen anfänger??*

Was ich so gelesen habe spricht eher für ein Glücksspiel bei mehreren Lüftern.
Je nach Qualität der Platine machen manche Pumpen auch drei Lüfter mit und andere brechen schon bei zwei Stück zusammen.

Auch rechnerisch wird das je nach Lüfter knapp.
Die drei 1200RPM S-Flex kommen noch auf 5,4Watt währen die schnelleren Modelle mit über 7Watt angegeben werden und Loonies dank Bronzelager sowieso mehr Power brauchen.


----------



## Mexxim (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: welche WaKü für nen anfänger??*

Sofern man nicht allzu stromhungrige Lüfter nimmt un diese ja dann auch nicht auf vollen 12V laufen lässt müssten per Y-Kabel auch mehrere an der Aquastream Ultra regelbar sein, oder entfällt beim einsatz eines solchen Y-Kabels die regelung? Eigentlich ja nicht..

/edit: wesentlich zu langsam >.<

mfg,
Mexxim


----------



## nemetona (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: welche WaKü für nen anfänger??*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Was ich so gelesen habe spricht eher für ein Glücksspiel bei mehreren Lüftern.
> Je nach Qualität der Platine machen manche Pumpen auch drei Lüfter mit und andere brechen schon bei zwei Stück zusammen.



Hast du eine Quelle für die Aussage?

Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: welche WaKü für nen anfänger??*



Mexxim schrieb:


> Sofern man nicht allzu stromhungrige Lüfter nimmt un diese ja dann auch nicht auf vollen 12V laufen lässt müssten per Y-Kabel auch mehrere an der Aquastream Ultra regelbar sein, oder entfällt beim einsatz eines solchen Y-Kabels die regelung? Eigentlich ja nicht..




Das nicht, aber für gewöhnlich ist die Stromstärke limitierend, Spannung muss das Ding schließlich nur "aushalten", sie erzeugt aber keine Wärme,...
D.h. man kann nicht durch Spannungssenkung mehr Lüfter betreiben - entweder sie laufen, oder sie ziehen zuviel Strom.


----------



## Zlicer (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: welche WaKü für nen anfänger??*

habt ihr irgendwelche tipps für mich welche lüfter ich nehmen soll? 

wie is das mit dieser lüftersteuerung ??

und mit den Lüftern

kann man damit nicht auch ne 12 Volt Pumpe betreiben ??   is nur son gedanke 

und kann ich auch lüftergitter verrwenden wie das hier....... ohne das die menge der angesaugten luft stark verringert wird ??

greetz Zlicer


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: welche WaKü für nen anfänger??*



Zlicer40402 schrieb:


> habt ihr irgendwelche tipps für mich welche lüfter ich nehmen soll?



Scythe S-Flex, Noctua oder Noiseblocker Multiframe



> wie is das mit dieser lüftersteuerung ??



Hört sich gut an, wenn man eine manuelle Steuerung will.



> und mit den Lüftern



Wenn man richtig viel Wind will - okay.
Wenn mans leise will, ist Slip-Stream-Baureihe nicht zu empfehlen.



> kann man damit nicht auch ne 12 Volt Pumpe betreiben ??   is nur son gedanke



Seh jetzt keinen Grund, warum man da keine Pumpe anschließen kann - ich seh aber auch keinen Grund, warum man es sollte. Ist halt n Quietschbunter Mehrfach-Verteiler.



> und kann ich auch lüftergitter verrwenden wie das hier....... ohne das die menge der angesaugten luft stark verringert wird ??



k.A.


----------



## Madz (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: welche WaKü für nen anfänger??*

Die Lüfter sind zu stark. maximal 1200 u/min reichen. Als Lüftersteuerung würde ich ein Aquaero oder einen T-Balancer nehmen.


----------



## Zlicer (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: welche WaKü für nen anfänger??*

ok dann nehme ich die mit 1200 u/min

und mit der lüfersteuerung ist es so dass ich net so viel geld ausgeben wollte und da die lüfter von scythe sind dachte ich des passt ganz gut zusammen    aber kann mir mal jemand sagen woher ich die temp.-sensoren für die steuerung bekomme ?

greetz Zlicer


----------



## Madz (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: welche WaKü für nen anfänger??*

Die von mir genannten Steuerungen sind das absolute Non-Plus Ultra und über Software steuerbar.


----------



## Zlicer (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: welche WaKü für nen anfänger??*

gut das mag sein dass ändert aber nichts daran dass ich nicht so viel geld ausgeben wollte (bitte nicht beleidigt sein)..... 

welche lüfter von sycthe würdet ihr empfehlen??  bin nun ma NOCH nicht so gut in solchen dingen wie ihr    ihr macht das ja auch schon länger


----------



## Madz (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: welche WaKü für nen anfänger??*

Scythe S-Flex, maximal 1200 u/min, lieber weniger.


----------



## Zlicer (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: welche WaKü für nen anfänger??*

gut ok danke    ich guck ma ob ich noch weitere fragen hab um euch auf die nerven zu gehen......

greetz Zlicer


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: welche WaKü für nen anfänger??*



Zlicer40402 schrieb:


> und mit der lüfersteuerung ist es so dass ich net so viel geld ausgeben wollte und da die lüfter von scythe sind dachte ich des passt ganz gut zusammen    aber kann mir mal jemand sagen woher ich die temp.-sensoren für die steuerung bekomme ?



Eigentlich kann man verlangen, dass sowas beiliegt.
Ansonsten sehen die 2-Pin-Anschlüsse auf dem Bild nach ganz normalen Foliensensoren aus, wie man sie überall im Zubehör bekommt (was ziemlich praktisch wäre, da man dann auch passende Wassertemperatursensoren kaufen kann, womit das Ding bis auf eine automatische Regelung eigentlich alles bietet, was man braucht). Sicherheitshalber würde ich bei Scythe nachfragen, die wissen wohl am besten, was kompatibel ist.



Zlicer40402 schrieb:


> gut das mag sein dass ändert aber nichts daran dass ich nicht so viel geld ausgeben wollte (bitte nicht beleidigt sein).....



Einige Leute sind halt von einigen Produkten sehr überzeugt 
Aber bis auf weiteres existieren keine Berichte von Community-Mitgliedern, denen von anderen der Kopf abgerissen wurde, weil sie unverschämter Weise was anderes gekauft haben.  (mag natürlich daran liegen, dass niemand darüber berichtet  )



> welche lüfter von sycthe würdet ihr empfehlen??  bin nun ma NOCH nicht so gut in solchen dingen wie ihr    ihr macht das ja auch schon länger



s.o. - S-Flex waren lange Zeit das Maß der Dinge für Lüfter und sind jetzt immer noch auf einem sehr guten zweiten Platz. Da die 800er nur 1200er mit intergriertem Vorwiederstand sind, du die Spannung aber auch einfach selbst senken kannst, sind die 1200er die richtige Wahl.


----------



## Zlicer (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: welche WaKü für nen anfänger??*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> S-Flex waren lange Zeit das Maß der Dinge für Lüfter und sind jetzt immer noch auf einem sehr guten zweiten Platz. Da die 800er nur 1200er mit intergriertem Vorwiederstand sind, du die Spannung aber auch einfach selbst senken kannst, sind die 1200er die richtige Wahl.


 
und welche sind denn nun auf platz 1 der charts??

und mit wieviel geld muss ich rechnen?

greetz ZLicer


----------



## Olstyle (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: welche WaKü für nen anfänger??*

Die aktuelle Nummer eins ist der Multiframe von Noiseblocker.
Der kostet allerdings seine 20€ und ist damit fast doppelt so teuer wie ein S-Flex.

EDIT:13Minuten schneller ;P.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: welche WaKü für nen anfänger??*

Noiseblocker Multiframe - die kosten aber schon mal 20€, die S-Flex kriegt man problemlos für unter 15€.


----------



## Speed-E (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: welche WaKü für nen anfänger??*

Eine günstigere aber leise Alternative wären  *Noiseblocker NB-Blacksilent XL1 Rev.3*.
Die machen 1000 U/min (12V) und sind vollkommen ausreichend für einen Radi.

Da hab ich mir jetzt 2 Stk. von fürs Gehäuse bestellt.


----------



## Zlicer (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: welche WaKü für nen anfänger??*

ok  also s-flex oder multiframe......
was ich (wie immer) nicht verstehe ist, warum die Slip Stream von Scythe nicht so gut sind für ne wakü.
ansonsten ist glaub ich alles geklärt. aber bitte lasste den thread noch offen liebe mods..... falls ich noch fragen habe -.-


----------



## nemetona (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: welche WaKü für nen anfänger??*

Slip Stream haben andere Lager.
Bei geringen Drehzahlen haben sie nicht ganz die Laufruhe der S-Flex.

Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## Olstyle (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: welche WaKü für nen anfänger??*

Die Slip Stream spielen einfach als Lüfter an sich nicht in der Topliga und wegen ihrem kleinen Motor sind sie auch nicht so gut auf den Luftwiderstand eines Radiators zu sprechen.

Erledigte Themen einfach zu schließen wird hier eh nicht praktiziert.


----------



## Zlicer (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: welche WaKü für nen anfänger??*

aso ok 

gut soweit so gut jetzt fehlt mir nur noch das geld für case, die wakü und mein neues mainboard welches ich aber noch net weiß^^ auch wenn es net in diesen thread passt oder doch ?? sollte ich ein mainboard von asus mit voreingebauter wakü nehmen ?? da ich gerade so ne phase habe........

das wäre nämlich das Asus Striker II Extreme was haltet ihr davon?? ich weiß es ist ein "dicke hose" mainboard aber ich will nunma ein bisschen geld ausgeben^^

sind solche voreingebauten wakü empfehlenswert?? die ist von Fusion


----------



## Zlicer (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: welche WaKü für nen anfänger??*

warum schreibt den keiner mehr was   ich fühle mich so allein 

außerdem müsst ihr mir noch ne frage beantworten......

greetz Zlicer


----------



## Madz (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: welche WaKü für nen anfänger??*



> sollte ich ein mainboard von asus mit voreingebauter wakü nehmen ?? da ich gerade so ne phase habe........


Nein, den den Mehrpreis würde ich lieber ein eine Kühlerflotte von Watercool versenken. Diese kann man auf dem nächsten Board wieder verwenden. (Bodenplatte tauschen 8€/Stk.)


Für ~110€ gibt es das gute Asus p5q pro und für nochmal 100e die passenden Kühler.


----------



## Zlicer (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: welche WaKü für nen anfänger??*

reicht des denn für nen spiele pc aus??  ich habe da so meine zweifel^^   aber ich kenne mich in diesem bereich net aus.....
ich habe heute den tipp bekommen mir ein Gigabyte D3 zu holen was haltet ihr davon?

Greetz Zlicer


----------



## Madz (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: welche WaKü für nen anfänger??*

In meinem Rechner werkelt genau das selbe Board.


----------



## Zlicer (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: welche WaKü für nen anfänger??*

ich habe mir jetzt des Asus Striker 2 Extreme ausgesucht....... dazu möchte ich jetzt ne wakü nehmen für SB und NB ich habe 2 kühler rausgesucht:

NB: Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » Chipsatz-Wasserkühler » Alle Chipsatz-Kühler » MIPS ASUS Striker2 Northbridge Freezer - Nickel Version

SB: Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » Chipsatz-Wasserkühler » Alle Chipsatz-Kühler » MIPS ASUS Striker2 Southbridge Freezer - Nickel Version

das wären die die ich mir ausgesucht habe^^

wenn ich jetzt auch noch meine graka kühlen möchte brauche ich dann noch nen zusätzlichen radi?? bzw. ne neue pumpe wollte mir ja die laing ddc kaufen.....

greetz Zlicer


----------



## Madz (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: welche WaKü für nen anfänger??*

Nimm am besten Watercool Kühler! Diese sind modular und kosten weniger.


----------



## Zlicer (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: welche WaKü für nen anfänger??*

soll ich überhaupt NB und SB Kühler nehmen ? reicht die laing dafür ebenso wie der radiator oder soll ich dann 2 radis nehmen 1x 360 und 1x 240 ??

greetz Zlicer


----------



## bundymania (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: welche WaKü für nen anfänger??*

Die Laing reicht dicke !


----------



## Zlicer (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: welche WaKü für nen anfänger??*

ok    wie baue ich den EK X-Top V2 auf die laing bzw. wo ist der 2. gewinde anschluss??  und ist der von der leistung her gut ??

greetz Zlicer 

P.S.   dass der thread so lang wird hätte ich im leben nicht gedacht^^  aber ist wohl besser so... oder ??


----------



## bundymania (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: welche WaKü für nen anfänger??*

Von der Leistung (Durchfluss) unterscheiden sich die erhältlichen Deckel kaum voneinander. Der EK Deckel ist von der Qualität ok. Es liegen 4 Schrauben zur Befestigung bei, der orig. O-Ring (Dichtring) der Pumpe wird weiter verwendet. Ein Gewinde befindet sich vorne (Auslass) , die andere Öffnung auf dem Deckel, dort wird der "Versorgungsschlauch" angeschlossen, welcher zum AGB führt.


----------



## Zlicer (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: welche WaKü für nen anfänger??*

welchen lüfter soll ich für den radi nehmen den Noiseblocker BlackSilentFan XL1 oder den Nanoxia FX12 ??

greetz Zlicer


----------



## Zlicer (2. März 2009)

*AW: welche WaKü für nen anfänger??*

aha........ ihr wollt also nichts mehr mit mir zu tun haben, weil ich zu viele fragen habe nicht wahr?? jaja ich ´kenn sowas   sogar mein lehrer hasst mich weil ich so viele fragen habe 

greetz Zlicer


----------



## Olstyle (2. März 2009)

*AW: welche WaKü für nen anfänger??*

Wie wäre es mit keinem von beidem sondern ein paar S-Flex?
Abgesehen vom Noiseblocker Multiframe gibt es nichts besseres.


----------



## Zlicer (2. März 2009)

*AW: welche WaKü für nen anfänger??*

ich wollte nur wissen ob die beiden auch zu dritt aud den steuerungssteckplatz passen (vin der leistung her wenn ich sie zusammen löte).........

aber ich denke mal ich kaufe mir, wegen eueren empfehlungen die S-Flex.......


----------



## nemetona (2. März 2009)

*AW: welche WaKü für nen anfänger??*

S-Flex sind eine gute Wahl, empfehle die mit 1200 U/min.


----------



## Zlicer (2. März 2009)

*AW: welche WaKü für nen anfänger??*

kann man denn die nanoxia verbinden und auf der scythe kaze master regeln ??

ich finde die sehen besser aus als die S-Flex^^


----------



## Olstyle (2. März 2009)

*AW: welche WaKü für nen anfänger??*

Die Kaze Master soll laut Scythe 1 Ampere pro Kanal aushalten, das wären zehn Nanoxias(oder S-Flex).


----------



## Zlicer (3. März 2009)

*AW: welche WaKü für nen anfänger??*

lol     wie g***       10er radiator.......   ok spaß beiseite 

also    jetzt kommt der kompliziert teil....wie soll ich die zusammen löten?? dadrüber hab ich mir noch keine gedanken gemacht^^  hat wer ideen ??


----------



## nemetona (3. März 2009)

*AW: welche WaKü für nen anfänger??*

Wiso Zusammenlöten, für die Molex Lüfterstecker gibt es Y-Adapter!

Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## Zlicer (3. März 2009)

*AW: welche WaKü für nen anfänger??*

ja aber ich möchte ja 3 verbinden und nicht 2 oder verbindet der 3 lüfter??


----------



## nemetona (3. März 2009)

*AW: welche WaKü für nen anfänger??*

Ist jetzt nicht dein Ernst, 3 Lüfter kombinierst du mir 2 Y-Adaptern.
Es gibt auch Adapter mit einen Eingang und 4 Ausgängen

Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## Zlicer (3. März 2009)

*AW: welche WaKü für nen anfänger??*

doch des ist mein ernst *ernst guck*

ich habe keine ahnung von solchen sachen tut mir leid..........

ich möchte die 3 lüfter von meinem kommenden radiator mit einem Lüftersteuerungssteckplatz regeln und daher müss ich sie verbinden   aber ich weiß nicht wie..... das einzigste was mir eingefallen ist war zusammen löten


----------



## nemetona (3. März 2009)

*AW: welche WaKü für nen anfänger??*

Mit 2 Stück davon kannst du 3 Lüfter an einen Anschluss einer Lüftersteuerung hängen.
Mit einen davon kannst du bist zu 4 Lüfter anschleißen.

Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## Zlicer (3. März 2009)

*AW: welche WaKü für nen anfänger??*

aha   ich verstehe (ausnahmsweise mal) wie des laufen soll......

also kann ich mit dem 2. kabel 4 lüfter verwenden und mit dem 1 muss ich erst 2 kabel kaufen mit dem einen 2 lüfter verbinden des kabel dann an des 2. kabel stecken und an des 2. kabel noch nen lüfter anschließen, korrekt??


----------



## nemetona (3. März 2009)

*AW: welche WaKü für nen anfänger??*

Korrekt.
Dieses Spiel lässt sich beliebig erweitern, bis man das Limit der max. elektrischen Leistung der Lüftersteuerung kommt.

Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## Zlicer (3. März 2009)

*AW: welche WaKü für nen anfänger??*

ist denn die Scythe Kaze Master 5,25" Steurung gut oder gibt es ne bessere    in der preislage?? möglichst mit display.....


----------



## VooDoo86 (4. März 2009)

*AW: welche WaKü für nen anfänger??*

150 ist zu knapp kalkuliert! würde nicht die billigsten komponenten kaufen und schon gar kein set!


----------



## Zlicer (4. März 2009)

*AW: welche WaKü für nen anfänger??*

hääää?? was meinst du damit ich wollte nur diese steuerung kaufen.......


----------



## VooDoo86 (6. März 2009)

*AW: welche WaKü für nen anfänger??*

sorry falscher threat! browser hat irgendwie was verkehrt gemacht ^^


----------



## Zlicer (8. März 2009)

*AW: welche WaKü für nen anfänger??*

sagt mal     welchen kühler soll ich für nen core i7 nehmen ich habe mir folgende rausgesucht:

Aquacomputer

EK Water Blocks

Innovatek

Watercool


----------



## nemetona (8. März 2009)

*AW: welche WaKü für nen anfänger??*

Ganz klar den Watercool.

Gruß, nemetona


----------



## Zlicer (8. März 2009)

*AW: welche WaKü für nen anfänger??*

was heißt des beim Watercool mit der düsentechnik bzw. warum ist watercool so gut? gibt es von watercool auch ein MB-Set für das Asus Rampage 2 Extreme?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. März 2009)

*AW: welche WaKü für nen anfänger??*

d>a>b>>c

2.2.5 "Düsenkühler"

Watercool-Kompatibilitätsliste (fertig zusammengestellte Sets gibt es nur wenige)


----------



## Zlicer (8. März 2009)

*AW: welche WaKü für nen anfänger??*

ahh ok also  wenn  ich des richtig verstanden habe sind düsenkühler sehr gut....oder? welche mainboardkühler sind besser von Watercool oder von MIPS   die von MIPS gefallen mir besser in schwarz^^ aber wenn die kühlleistung von watercool besser ist naja   muss ich auf schwarz verzichten...


----------



## Olstyle (8. März 2009)

*AW: welche WaKü für nen anfänger??*

In der Leistung gehören die WC Mobo-Kühler nicht zur Oberklasse, aber Wasserkühlung an sich ist sowieso schon "to much" für die Bauteile eines Mobos weshalb das nicht ins Gewicht fällt.
Der Vorteil liegt im Preis und der Möglichkeit die Kühler mit neuer Bodenplatte auch auf dem nächsten Mobo ein zu setzen.

Wenn du bereit bist den Preis der Mips-Kühler zu zahlen würde ich gleich Anfi-Tec verbauen, die sehen imho noch ein mal besser aus.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. März 2009)

*AW: welche WaKü für nen anfänger??*



Zlicer40402 schrieb:


> ahh ok also  wenn  ich des richtig verstanden habe sind düsenkühler sehr gut....oder? welche mainboardkühler sind besser von Watercool oder von MIPS   die von MIPS gefallen mir besser in schwarz^^ aber wenn die kühlleistung von watercool besser ist naja   muss ich auf schwarz verzichten...



Tendenziell sollten die von Mips besser sein, aber bei den geringen Verlustleistungen bewegen sich die Unterschiede im Bereich der Messgenauigkeit.
Höchstens für die Northbridge gibts merklich leistungsfähigere Kühler. (vermute mal, dass der Heaktiller 2.1 das Maximum darstellt - das ist schließlich ne Kühlstruktur, die für die X1950XTX geeignet ist. Aber dafür passen die Halterungen nicht zu modernen Boards)


Düsenkühler sind sehr gut, wenn man viel Druck hat und mit wenig Material gute Leistungen erzielen will.
Will man ne leise Pumpe, hat man n Problem. Gibt man 1€ mehr für Rohmaterial aus (also eine im Vergleich zu Arbeitsaufwand und Gewinnspanne vernachlässigbare Summe) kann man die gleiche Leistung auch über eine großflächigere Struktur erzielen.


----------



## Zlicer (9. März 2009)

*AW: welche WaKü für nen anfänger??*

ich wollte mir ne laing ddc kaufen reicht die dafür wenn ich cpu und mainboard kühlen will dazu wird ein 360er radi verbaut  später soll auch noch ne graka gekühlt werden......

ich bevorzuge als cpu-kühler erlich gesagt den Aquacomputer

oder ist der nicht gut??


----------



## Olstyle (9. März 2009)

*AW: welche WaKü für nen anfänger??*

Wenn schon AQ dann bitte den hd.
Der kostet weniger und leistet mehr. Der XT di ist ein Auslaufmodell.


----------



## Zlicer (9. März 2009)

*AW: welche WaKü für nen anfänger??*

aso ok gut danke vielmals
 jetzt hab ich aber moch ne frage    brauch ich ne backplate??  oder nicht unbedingt?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. März 2009)

*AW: welche WaKü für nen anfänger??*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Wenn schon AQ dann bitte den hd.
> Der kostet weniger und leistet mehr. Der XT di ist ein Auslaufmodell.



Den di gibts mitlerweile als di², der vom Aufbau her einen weiter verbesserten HD darstellt


----------



## Olstyle (9. März 2009)

*AW: welche WaKü für nen anfänger??*

Wäre nur die Frage was von beidem AT im Moment verkauft.
Gelistet wird er ja weiterhin als "normaler" di.


----------



## 4clocker (9. März 2009)

*AW: welche WaKü für nen anfänger??*

Backplate ist eigentlich quatsch, bringt nur bei Luftkühlung n bisschen was


----------



## Zlicer (9. März 2009)

*AW: welche WaKü für nen anfänger??*

ok also nur ganz "normal" festschrauben.......

wozu sind halterungen dar? haben die nen bestimmten zweck?


----------



## 4clocker (9. März 2009)

*AW: welche WaKü für nen anfänger??*

Halterungen sind zum halten da


----------



## Zlicer (10. März 2009)

*AW: welche WaKü für nen anfänger??*

ist nicht wahr     

braucht man die zwingend oder siond die überflüssig??


----------



## f3rr1s (10. März 2009)

*AW: welche WaKü für nen anfänger??*



4clocker schrieb:


> Backplate ist eigentlich quatsch, bringt nur bei Luftkühlung n bisschen was



Bringt auch bei Wakü was bin ich der meinung 
Desweiteren verteilt es den Druck besser über das Mainboard was es dabei schonen soll. Zwingent erforderlich ist eine aber nicht.


----------



## 4clocker (10. März 2009)

*AW: welche WaKü für nen anfänger??*

Ja gut stimmt, zur Druck verteilung kanns nicht schaden. Ich dachte da jetzt mehr an Kühlleistung.  
Was meinst du damit 





> wozu sind halterungen dar? haben die nen bestimmten zweck?


----------



## Zlicer (10. März 2009)

*AW: welche WaKü für nen anfänger??*

soetwas meine ich: 

Halterung


----------



## Olstyle (10. März 2009)

*AW: welche WaKü für nen anfänger??*

Natürlich brauchst du die, allerdings kommt die schon mit dem Kühler mit.
Nachkaufen muss man die je nach Hersteller entweder beim Sockelwechsel(z.B. Watercool und Aquacomputer) oder wenn dir die Multi-Halterung zu groß ist(z.B Ybris und EK).


----------



## Zlicer (10. März 2009)

*AW: welche WaKü für nen anfänger??*

was macht man denn damit muss ich die irgendwo druf schrauben??


----------



## Olstyle (10. März 2009)

*AW: welche WaKü für nen anfänger??*

Damit wird der Kühler auf dem Board befestigt.
Dachtest du der klebt von selbst auf der CPU?

Wenn du den Kühler kaufst ist die Halterung schon am Kühler montiert. Kaufst du eine neue musst du die halt dran schrauben.


----------



## Zlicer (10. März 2009)

*AW: welche WaKü für nen anfänger??*

nein ich dachte nicht das der von allein klebt........ xD

aber ich dachte dass wäre was was man zusätzlich zur normalenhalterung braucht.


----------



## Zlicer (15. März 2009)

*AW: welche WaKü für nen anfänger??*

ich hab noch mal ne frage zu den lüfter....

wenn ich einen beleuchteten, guten Lüfter haben möchte, welchen soll ich eurer meinung nehmen. ich habe mir drei stück rausgesucht.

1. Lüfter

2. Lüfter

3. Lüfter

greetz Zlicer


----------



## MetallSimon (16. März 2009)

*AW: welche WaKü für nen anfänger??*

der is am stärkstern:Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - 120mm Cooler Master - TLF-S12-EB - Sonic Blue Cooler Master - TLF-S12-EB - Sonic Blue ( 120x120x25mm ) 78066
und der am leisesten:Caseking.de » Lüfter » Aerocool » Aerocool V12 BlackLine Edition - 120mm


----------



## Zlicer (16. März 2009)

*AW: welche WaKü für nen anfänger??*

ich denke dass ich dann den aerocool nehme....^^

danke für die hilfe


----------



## Zlicer (17. März 2009)

*AW: welche WaKü für nen anfänger??*

passen 13/10 anschraubgewinden auf diesen graka-kühler ??


----------



## MetallSimon (17. März 2009)

*AW: welche WaKü für nen anfänger??*

also wenn man auf vorgeschlagenes zubehör klickt dann kommen die gleich also ja


----------



## Madz (18. März 2009)

*AW: welche WaKü für nen anfänger??*

Würde lieber Tüllen nehmen, weil man damit flexibler in der Wahl des Schlauchs ist.


----------



## Parnshion (18. März 2009)

*AW: welche WaKü für nen anfänger??*

Madz hat immer recht  Ich hätte auch auf ihn hören sollen. Auf keinen Fall einen Set nehmen.


----------



## Zlicer (18. März 2009)

*AW: welche WaKü für nen anfänger??*

ich mag lieber anschraubgewinde. tüllen sind nicht so mein ding   ich mag sie net so vom aussehen^^


----------



## Zlicer (19. März 2009)

*AW: welche WaKü für nen anfänger??*

was ist von den Temperaturen her wärmer wenn ich 3 GTX 285 im Triple-SLI betreibe oder eine GTX 295??  natürlich mit waküeinsatz^^ reicht dann ein triple radi wenn ich auch mobo und cpu kühlen will oder dann lieber noch nen 240er zwischen schalten ??  ich hatte mir des dann so vorgestellt:

Pumpe--> MoBo (NB,SB,Mosfet)--> CPU--> 360 radi--> Graka(s)-->240 radi--> Pumpe

greetz Zlicer


----------



## Madz (19. März 2009)

*AW: welche WaKü für nen anfänger??*

Ich würde beides nicht mit einem Triple betreiben, aber die 3 GTX 285 kosten mehr, verbraten mehr Strom und erzeugen mehr Abwärme.


----------



## Zlicer (19. März 2009)

*AW: welche WaKü für nen anfänger??*

die gtx 295 wollte ich net im triple-SLI betreiben (außerdem geht das meines wissens nicht)^^

aber was ist sinvoller 3x GTX 285 oder 1x GTX 295 ?? auch im bezug auf wakü....

greetz Zlicer


----------



## Robär (19. März 2009)

*AW: welche WaKü für nen anfänger??*

Von der Geschwindigkeit sind 3x GTX 285 besser. Vom Preis für die Wakü und den Karten ist die GTX 295 die "günstigere" Wahl.


----------



## Madz (19. März 2009)

*AW: welche WaKü für nen anfänger??*

Mal nebenbei... welchen TF hast du, daß du solch eine Leistung brauchst?


----------



## Zlicer (20. März 2009)

*AW: welche WaKü für nen anfänger??*

@Madz   was heißt TF?? 

also wird es wohl ne GTX295 werden die ich dann zu einem späteren zeitpunkt mit wakü aufrüsten werde. Habe mir dann schon 2 Kühler rausgesucht.....

1. Kühler
2. Kühler

welcher von beiden ist besser wenn ich 13/10 anschraubgewinde verwenden will  und welcher hat ne bessere kühlleistung?

greetz Zlicer


----------



## Mexxim (20. März 2009)

*AW: welche WaKü für nen anfänger??*

Ich glaub Madz meinte TFT ...weil normalerweise brauch man weder eine GTX 295 noch ein Triblle SLI gespann .

Von den Kühlern würde ich den von Watercool nehmen, allerdings sind 1,2kg wahnsinnig viel =O..

mfg,
Mexxim


----------



## Zlicer (20. März 2009)

*AW: welche WaKü für nen anfänger??*

und was heißt TFT?  
ich finde der Koolance sieht ganz schick aus^^

gibt es demnächst den ein review zur einem GTX295 Kühler??

edit: ok jetzt ists mir eingefallen was TFT heißt hatte nen Blackout *rausred*.....

Edit2: was habt ihr gegen ne GTX295?? die is doch gut und sau teuer^^ soll ich lieber ne GTX285 nehmen ??


----------



## Zlicer (21. März 2009)

*AW: welche WaKü für nen anfänger??*

kann ich mit einem aquaero die Laing betreiben oder ist der 4-Polanschluss nur als anschluss ans NT? Kann ich die Laing damit auch regeln oder brauche ich dafür noch irgendetwas?? Welchen aquaero würdet ihr mir empfehlen?? was würihr mir eher empfehlen T-Balancer oder Aquaero, ich tendiere momentan eher zum aquaero. Eine Laing DDC reicht doch, oder soll ich ne D5 nehmen??^^ ist so etwas sinnvoll??


greetz Zlicer


----------



## MetallSimon (21. März 2009)

*AW: welche WaKü für nen anfänger??*

den Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Fließanzeiger mit Filter G1/4" 71021
hab ich auch ist halt sinvoll wenn noch kleine partikel drinn sind im kreislauf aber sonst nicht


----------



## Mexxim (21. März 2009)

*AW: welche WaKü für nen anfänger??*

nein die aquero kann nur die aquastream regeln, nicht aber die Laining . Der 4 Pol ist für NT. 
der t-balancer kann soweit ich weiß die laining regeln.
so eine durchflussanzeige finde ich sinnfrei, sie bremst den durchfluss und ob das wasser sich bewegt siehst du normaler weise auch im AGB ...wenn durchflussmesser dann elektronisch. 

und die DDC reicht afaik locker, von der d5 hab ich sogut wie nix gehört bis jez...
mfg,
Mexxim


----------



## Zlicer (21. März 2009)

*AW: welche WaKü für nen anfänger??*

also reicht dass was ich mir vorgenommen habe. ich poste noch ma alles was ich mir zulegen möchte.....

WaKü-Zusammenstellung: 

CPU Watercool: Heatkiller 3.0 LGA1366
GPU Watercool: Heatkiller GPU-X² GTX285
Schlauch: Masterkleer 13/10 UV Blau
Anschlüsse: Anschlüsse Gerade 13/10
Anschlüsse Winkel
Pumpe: Laing DDC-1T
Deckel: EK Waterblocks DDC X-Top V2
Radiator: BLACK ICE GT Stealth lite 360
Lüfter: Aerocool V12 Blackline Edition
AGB: Cape Coolplex 25

Sonstiges: Wasserzusatz/Korrosionsschutz: G48, UV Kathode 30cm, WLP: Arctic Silver 5, 3mm blaue LED

soweit so gut ihr könnt gerne noch ein bissel kritik üben oder mich auch ausnahmsweise mal loben 

greetz 

euer Zlicer40402


----------



## FortunaGamer (25. März 2009)

*AW: welche WaKü für nen anfänger??*

Die Lüfter sind ziemlich laut.
SilenX iXtrema PRO 120 x 25 mm - 9 dBa
Ein schön leißer lüfter hat aber dann nicht so Luftdurchlass.

SilenX iXtrema PRO 120 x 25 mm - 11 dBa
Ein bischen lauter hat aberdann mehr Luftdurchlass.

SilenX iXtrema PRO 120 x 25 mm - Blue - 14 dBa
Ein blauer Lüfter die benutze ich.

SilenX iXtrema PRO 120 x 38 mmm - 18 dBa
Der hat einen super Luftduruchlass aber ist nicht grade leise.


----------



## JonnyB1989 (25. März 2009)

*AW: welche WaKü für nen anfänger??*



Mexxim schrieb:


> nein die aquero kann nur die aquastream regeln, nicht aber die Laining . Der 4 Pol ist für NT.
> 
> 
> und die DDC reicht afaik locker, von der d5 hab ich sogut wie nix gehört bis jez...
> ...



Mit dem Poweradjust von aquacomputer kann man auch die Liang DDC regeln.
Man kann es auf der Rückseite der Aquaero montieren und das Drehzahlsignal durchschleifen und auf der Aquaero anzeigen.


----------



## On/OFF (25. März 2009)

*AW: welche WaKü für nen anfänger??*

Nimm Noiseblocker Multiframe MF12-S1    750 rpm .   Und schreib mal mit hin was das alles zusammen kostet. Damit man einen Anhaltspunkt in Euros für neue Wasserkühlungsintressenten hat. Kannst mal ein Foto deiner Bestellung posten .


----------



## JonnyB1989 (25. März 2009)

*AW: welche WaKü für nen anfänger??*



On/OFF schrieb:


> Nimm Noiseblocker Multiframe MF12-S1    750 rpm .   Und schreib mal mit hin was das alles zusammen kostet. Damit man einen Anhaltspunkt in Euros für neue Wasserkühlungsintressenten hat. Kannst mal ein Foto deiner Bestellung posten .



Mit den Multiframes wird es sicher teuer.
Die Blacksilent XL1 sind wesentlich billiger und fast genauso leise/gut.


----------



## On/OFF (25. März 2009)

*AW: welche WaKü für nen anfänger??*

20 € hin oder her macht bei seiner Bestellung eh nix aus , aber er hat dann wirklich die "langsamsten" leisesten Lüfter die es gibt. Also ich hatte, als ich noch auf Luftkühlung war auf den Papst geschwört. Aber Noiseblocker ist eine wesentlich leisere Liga , ich hör jetzt selbst die Papstlüfter, womit ich mein Netzteil damals modifiziert habe raus.


PS: Bei den Noiseblockern MF12-S1   ,  wird nichtmal der db-Wert angegeben


----------



## Zlicer (25. März 2009)

*AW: welche WaKü für nen anfänger??*

die bestellung habe ich noch nicht aufgegeben da ich erst auf meinen B-Day warten muss  aber ich habe mal ein OpenOffice Dokument gemacht wo die Teile und Preise aufgelistet sind. Ich häng die Liste mal als anhang an....

greetz Zlicer

P.S. leider kann ich die Datein nur im .zip-format speichern das heißt ihr müsste sie euch runterladen 

Edit2: sorry, hatte vergessen den endpreis auszurechnen so hier ist er : 397,08 €uro  (boah so viel war gar net vorgesehen)


----------



## Zlicer (26. März 2009)

*AW: welche WaKü für nen anfänger??*

ist meine Config. so schlecht dass ihr gar net mehr antwortet??

greetz Zlicer


----------



## nemetona (26. März 2009)

*AW: welche WaKü für nen anfänger??*

Beim Radiator würde ich diesen den Vorzug geben.

Der Rest sieht ganz gut aus.
Was für einen Korrusionsschutz möchtest du verwenden und wie planst du die Lüfter anzusteuern?

Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## Zlicer (26. März 2009)

*AW: welche WaKü für nen anfänger??*

ich muss sagen der Radiator sieht so nicht schlecht aus und verspricht auch viel leistung aber mit dem Preis bin ich noch net so einverstanden...

Die Lüfter wollte ich über ein aquaero steuern welches kannst du mir denn empfehlen? Dazu sollte über längere Zeit auch noch Temp.-Sensoren und Durchflusssensoren kommen.

Welcher Kühler ist besser der hier oder doch der oder vielleicht ganz was anderes wie dieser (passen auf den auch 13/10 anschraubtüllen) ???

greetz Zlicer


----------



## Zlicer (29. März 2009)

*AW: welche WaKü für nen anfänger??*

Warum schreibt ihr mir nicht mehr....??

habt ihr keine Lust mehr?
mögt ihr mich nicht?

*push*

greetz Zlicer


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. März 2009)

*AW: welche WaKü für nen anfänger??*

Vielleicht weil du eine Seite vorher fast die gleiche Frage gestellt und eindeutige Antworten erhalten hast? Ansonsten wird dürftest du auch in diversen anderen Threads sehr, sehr schnell fündig werden...

*nochmal herunterbete*
Der HK 3.0 CU ist dem Enzotech bei geringem Durchfluss überlegen, der Enzotech profitiert von starken Pumpen stärker. Die non-CU-Heatkiller bieten trotzdem auf ganzer Linie das bessere P/L-Verhältniss.  Der Cuplex spielt eine Riege tiefer und muss sich beiden geschlagen geben, aufgrund des hohen Preises ist er nur aufgrund des Designs interessant.


----------



## Zlicer (30. März 2009)

*AW: welche WaKü für nen anfänger??*

tschuldigung..... hatte nicht geguckt ob nicht die Fragen schon beantwortet wurden...

ich bitte vielmals um verzeihung

wenn ich noch fragen habe werde ich in zukunft vermehrt die suchfunktion verwenden.

greetz Zlicer


----------



## Lynx (1. April 2009)

*AW: welche WaKü für nen anfänger??*

Zum Radi : XPSC RX360 
und so weit ich weis ist der Magicool Elegant Durch das Plxi Verhälltnis mässig instabil


----------



## Zlicer (1. April 2009)

*AW: welche WaKü für nen anfänger??*

hmmmm.... der radi ja.... eigentlich wollte ich net soviel ausgeben

aber wenn wir schon mal dabei sind nehme ich halt auch den 

man bald bin ich bei 400€ obwohl ich "nur" 150 ausgeben wollte


----------



## Monsterclock (3. April 2009)

*AW: welche WaKü für nen anfänger??*

hmm ich will mir auch gerade ne Wakü bauen und will 200€ ausgeben 
Auf wie viel ich wohl komme?


----------



## Zlicer (4. April 2009)

*AW: welche WaKü für nen anfänger??*

glaub mir ich wollte nur 150€ ausgeben und bin jetzt bei 350€ 

greetz Zlicer


----------



## Monsterclock (4. April 2009)

*AW: welche WaKü für nen anfänger??*

naja spätestens wenn ich mir die Feser Triebwerke kaufen will oder der Graka Kühler


----------



## Zlicer (4. April 2009)

*AW: welche WaKü für nen anfänger??*

kommt drauf an was du für ne graka hast. Feser Triebwerk: hmm... ja ich weiß net   bin nicht ganz davon überzeugt dass die für nen Radi optimiert sein sollen. Aber wer es mag, ich mag die vom Optischen her nicht so besonders, sind mir einfach zu hoch. Da sind mir Scythe oder Yate Loon Lüfter schon lieber. Aber man kann sie ja mal ausprobieren  . Hast du vor die Radi-Lüfter zu regeln? 

greetz Zlicer


----------



## Monsterclock (4. April 2009)

*AW: welche WaKü für nen anfänger??*

naj net GTX 280 () geregelt oder nicht es muss nur leise sein -sehr leise


----------



## Zlicer (5. April 2009)

*AW: welche WaKü für nen anfänger??*

dann würde ich die auch per wasserkühlen und auf den Radi Nosiblocker Lüfter mit 750 rpm schrauben. Desweiteren ein Shoggy-Sandwich und nen (falls du einen Laing verwenden willst) einen Austauschdeckel für die Laing z.B. den von EK Water Blocks.

Damit sollte die Wakü leise genug sein.  (oder du kaufst dir nen MoRa2 und betreibst ihn, wenns geht, passiv)^^


----------



## Monsterclock (5. April 2009)

*AW: welche WaKü für nen anfänger??*

ne son mora ist mir zu groß und die GTX wird sicher ne wakü bekommen (wahrscheinlich ne GPU only und auf den SpaWas auch ein GPU only Kühler-aber da muss ich mir noch überlegen wie ich das mache)


----------



## Zlicer (5. April 2009)

*AW: welche WaKü für nen anfänger??*

nimm doch diesen Kühler hier. der sieht ordentlich stylisch aus 

greetz Zlicer


----------



## Monsterclock (5. April 2009)

*AW: welche WaKü für nen anfänger??*

ja der sieht gut aus -hast du Recht- aber mir gefällt es nicht, dass ich mir bei einer neuen Graka einen neuen kaufen muss


----------



## nemetona (5. April 2009)

*AW: welche WaKü für nen anfänger??*

@Monsterclock,

du möchtest eine GTX 280 mit GPU only kühlen?
Meine war ein ziemlicher Hitzkopf, bei den Spawas musst du dir was effizientes einfallen lassen um diese auf Temp. zu halten.

Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## Zlicer (5. April 2009)

*AW: welche WaKü für nen anfänger??*

kann man nicht einen normalen mosfet-kühler vom mobo draufsetzen? wohl eher nicht oder ?

greetz Zlicer


----------



## nemetona (5. April 2009)

*AW: welche WaKü für nen anfänger??*

Schwierig bei ner GTX 280, erst mal einen mit passenden Lochabstand zur befestigung finden, und wenn ich mich recht erinnere waren die Spawas auf der GTX 280 im Zick Zack und nicht in einer linie angeordnet.

Gruß, nemetona


----------



## Monsterclock (5. April 2009)

*AW: welche WaKü für nen anfänger??*

ich habe mir da was überlegt... die sollen auch unter Wasser kommen. Ich will an einen günstigen Kühler eine große Kupfer Platte hinkleben (mit Flüssigmetall oder so) und auf diese Platte kleine Kupferblöcke oder so. Oder den nen Alten orginal kühler zersägen und einen Wasserkühler draufkleben...


----------



## nemetona (5. April 2009)

*AW: welche WaKü für nen anfänger??*

Versteh ich nicht ganz, kannst du dies mal in einer Zeichnung festhalten?

Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## Monsterclock (5. April 2009)

*AW: welche WaKü für nen anfänger??*

Also ich hab mal eine Seitenansicht gemacht hoffe man kanns erkennen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also die Kupferblöcke werden entsprechen der SpaWas an der Platte befestigt


----------



## nemetona (5. April 2009)

*AW: welche WaKü für nen anfänger??*

Also ein Komplettkühler Marke Eigenbau?
Ob sich der Aufwand lohnt, immerhinn solltest du auch die Werkzeuge haben und das Kupfer Milimetergenau und Eben bearbeiten zu können.

Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## Monsterclock (5. April 2009)

*AW: welche WaKü für nen anfänger??*

Jein den GPU Kühler will ich kaufen (irgendwas günstiges wie Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Zern GPU Wak Rev. 2 Zern GPU Wak Rev. 2 11026) gröbere ungenauigkeiten muss dann halt WLP ausgleichen


----------



## nemetona (5. April 2009)

*AW: welche WaKü für nen anfänger??*

Im Prinzip schon, die Kupferplatte und die Blöcke müsstest du selbst herstellen, auf Maß bringen, alles irgendwie miteinander Verschrauben und die ganze Konstrucktion richtig an der Graka befestigen.

Hab dir ein Bild meiner damaligen GTX280 drangehängt, daran kannst du erkennen das du im Bereich der Spawas sehr sauber und genau arbeiten musst, da reicht oft schon eine Abweichung von 1mm, um mit dem Kupferblock einen elektrichen Schluss herzustellen und die Graka zu beschädigen.

Gruß, Nemetona




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Monsterclock (5. April 2009)

*AW: welche WaKü für nen anfänger??*

hmm da hast du recht
du hast nicht zufällig noch nen orginal alten GTX 280Kühler


----------



## nemetona (5. April 2009)

*AW: welche WaKü für nen anfänger??*

Hab dir nich mal eine Detailaufnahme der Spawas oben eingefügt.
Nein, hab keinen originalen GTX 280 Kühler mehr.
Ich würde mir das noch mal überlegen, und vieleicht doch knapp 80€ für einen Wakü Komplettkühler investieren.

Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## Monsterclock (5. April 2009)

*AW: welche WaKü für nen anfänger??*

Naja is aber langweilig 
aber erstmal kommt jetzt meine CPU dran und dann die GraKa.
Ich werde euch auf dem laufenden halten


----------



## Zlicer (5. April 2009)

*AW: welche WaKü für nen anfänger??*

Ich denke, dass nemetona recht hat und du besser einen Komlettkühler nehmen solltest denn besser du gibst jetzt ca. 80€ aus als wenn du dir vielleicht die Karte in den Grakahimmel schießt.

Jetzt hab ich aber noch ne Frage wegen der Verschlauchung meiner geplanten Wakü: Welche Schläuche sind elastischer und lassen engere Biegeradien zu? Ich stehe vor der Wahl zwischen Feser Tube 13/10 und Masterkleer 13/10. Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit den beiden Schläuchen??

greetz Zlicer


----------



## bundymania (5. April 2009)

*AW: welche WaKü für nen anfänger??*

ja, MK in dieser Größe hat einen niedrigeren Shore Grad (ist weicher) , beim Radius nehmen sich die beiden Schläuche nicht so viel. Bei Feser hast du eine größere Farbwahl, falls bunter Schlauch in Frage kommt - siehe mein Schlauchreview 

Wenn du nur CPU und Graka einbindest, ist ziemlich egal, für welche Schlauchsorte du dich entscheidest. Die Radien beider Tubings sind mehr als ausreichend ! "Interessant" wird es, wenn das komplette Board integriert werden soll, dann knicken beide 13/10er ohne Smartcoils ein.


----------



## Zlicer (6. April 2009)

*AW: welche WaKü für nen anfänger??*

es soll des komplette board eingebunden werden nur nicht die graka^^

also doch nen größeren schlauch?

greetz Zlicer


----------



## bundymania (6. April 2009)

*AW: welche WaKü für nen anfänger??*

ja, dann greif zu dem DD 16/10er da brauchst du definitiv kein Knickschutz, der macht alle anfallenden Radien anstandslos mit ! 

Durch die Rabattaktion derzeit 10% günstiger

Wasserkühlung, Schläuche, 10/16mm Schlauch: The Feser Company - A-C-Shop


oder 13/10er mit Smartcoils:

Wasserkühlung, Schläuche, Knickschutz, Plastik: - A-C-Shop


----------



## Zlicer (6. April 2009)

*AW: welche WaKü für nen anfänger??*

huch.... der 10/16 ist aber schweine teuer 

sind Smartcoils in Plastik gut oder doch metallene?? Und welche Größe soll ich dann nehmen? 

greetz Zlicer 

P.S. Kannst du mir ma bitte den Link zu deinem Schlauchreview geben?


----------



## bundymania (6. April 2009)

*AW: welche WaKü für nen anfänger??*

Geschmackssache, ich finde die Plastikdinger besser.

Bei dem 13/10er Schlauch habe ich 11.2mm verwendet, die gehen mit etwas Geschick drauf - ansonsten kannst du auch die größeren 14er verwenden, wirkt dann voluminöser 

Wasserkühlung, Schläuche, Knickschutz, Plastik: - A-C-Shop




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




..die Schlauchreviews sind hier gar nicht online (merke ich gerade) 


[User-Review] Schläuche von FESER ! (13/10 & 19/13) - Forum de Luxx


----------



## Zlicer (6. April 2009)

*AW: welche WaKü für nen anfänger??*

ich wollte die ganze sache so angehen, dass ich von der Pumpe in den Kombi-Kühler von MIPS für RIIE und von dort in den CPU-Kühler einen Watercool Heatkiller (der "falsch" rum eingebaut werden soll) und von dort zu Mosfet1 und von Mosfet1 zu Mosfet2 per 45° Anschraubtüllen (diese hier).

komme ich da nicht ohne SmartCoils aus? 

greetz Zlicer


----------



## bundymania (6. April 2009)

*AW: welche WaKü für nen anfänger??*

probiers aus, wenn es nicht klappt, kannst du ja die Smartcoils nachbestellen 

Fitting AG1/4" - 3/8" ID - 1/2" OD - High Flow 13/10mm 45° gewinkelt - drehbar - A-C-Shop


----------



## Zlicer (6. April 2009)

*AW: welche WaKü für nen anfänger??*

stimmt.... hätte ich auch selbst drauf kommen können

sag mal  bei diesem Lian Li müsste doch ein triple in den Deckel passen oder ??

greetz Zlicer


----------



## bundymania (7. April 2009)

*AW: welche WaKü für nen anfänger??*

ja, allerdings würde ich dann doch eher folgendes Case empfehlen. Der unförmige Aufsatz ist nicht vorhanden und zudem kannst du das NT unten montieren und hast somit sogar Platz für einen Quadradi im Deckel 

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Lian Li » Lian Li - Big-Tower » Lian Li PC-A77B - black


----------



## Zlicer (7. April 2009)

*AW: welche WaKü für nen anfänger??*

wenn du mir was spendest, kein problem

wie verhält es sich mit dem AGB?? is Cape ne gut firma oder doch nen Magicool doer was anderes??

greetz Zlicer


----------



## nemetona (7. April 2009)

*AW: welche WaKü für nen anfänger??*

Beim AGB kannst du ganz nach optischen und finanziellen Gesichtspunkten entscheiden, ob Cape oder Magicool sie werden beide ihren Zweck erfüllen.


----------



## bundymania (8. April 2009)

*AW: welche WaKü für nen anfänger??*

@Zlicer: das von mir vorgeschlagene Case ist günstiger, als das Buckel-P80 aus deinem Link  Das war dann wohl nur eine allg. Frage deinerseits, nech ?! 

Die Marke Cape gibt es seit vielen Jahren. Magicool ist die China Kopie der AGB´s. Verarbeitung ist im Regelfall bei beiden ok. Meistens genügen die Anschlussmöglichkeiten, welche beide Behälter bieten. Wenn du etwas flexibler sein möchtest, käme der EK in Frage.


----------



## Zlicer (8. April 2009)

*AW: welche WaKü für nen anfänger??*

Da ich mich, wieder mal, für des Coolermaster HAF 932 entschieden habe, welches bereits einen Fillport hat, suche ich einen möglichts günstigen AGB mit Pillportanschluss auf der oberen Seite. Es gibt welche von Koolance aber in meiner vorgestellten Größe sind sie mir einfach zu teuer. Kann man nen Anschluss nachrüsten oder gibt es alternativ Deckel mit vorgebortem Gewinde?

Die Fittinge von Feser werden doch in 4er Packungen ausgeliefert, oder?

OT:Bundy sag mal schläfst du nie, oder hast du einen 24/7 Koffeinflash??

greetz Zlicer

Edit: Was haltet ihr von dem Feser One?? Ist es für den Preis empfehlenswert oder doch was anderes?? Kann ich G48 mit UV-aktiven Farben mischen??


----------



## bundymania (9. April 2009)

*AW: welche WaKü für nen anfänger??*

Feser One ist sehr gut, alternativ die Mischung von Nanoxia !

Die Feser Anschlüsse gibt es einzeln zu kaufen.


----------



## Zlicer (9. April 2009)

*AW: welche WaKü für nen anfänger??*

Wie lange leutet des Feser denn, wenn man es nicht austauschen möchte??

Die kosten dann 2-3€ pro Stück? Weil in der aktuellen PCGHX sind die in ner 4er Packung abgebildet.

greetz Zlicer


----------



## bundymania (10. April 2009)

*AW: welche WaKü für nen anfänger??*

Sowohl als auch  Beim Käsekönig gibt es die 10/8er und 11/8er nur in den Retail Verpackungen im 8er Pack. Im AC Shop auch einzeln. Bei den 13/10er und 16/10ern verhält es sich anders: die gibt es immer einzeln.

Ich habe das Feser Fertiggemisch mittlerweile vor fast 1 Jahr in einer Wakü eines Bekannten gefüllt. Bisher leuchtet es noch so gut wie am ersten Tag  

Alles klar auf der Andrea Doria  ?


----------



## Zlicer (10. April 2009)

*AW: welche WaKü für nen anfänger??*



> Alles klar auf der Andrea Doria ?



ja soweit. Aber eine Frage hab ich noch: Kann man G48 auch mit UV-aktiven Farbstoffenmischen?

und 

Gibt es auch *ROTE* SmartCoils??  Des orange finde ich net so prickelnd, aber wenns nichts anderes gibt.

greetz Zlicer


----------



## Zlicer (11. April 2009)

*AW: welche WaKü für nen anfänger??*

Was für Lüfter sollte ich für nen TFC Xchanger 360 verwenden? Langsame oder eher doch die schnellen? Wollte diese hier nehmen: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. 

greetz Zlicer


----------



## Monsterclock (13. April 2009)

*AW: welche WaKü für nen anfänger??*

wenn du sie regeln kannst die schnellen
sonst die langsameren


----------



## Zlicer (13. April 2009)

*AW: welche WaKü für nen anfänger??*

Regeln wollte ich sie sowie so.......

stimmt dann hat sich die frage geklärt 

Ich liste nochma alles auf was ich kaufen möchte:

Watercool Heatkiller 3.0 LT / Enzotech Sapphire   (hab mich noch net entschieden)
MIPS Kombikühler NB/SB für R2E
MIPS Mosfet Kühler 1&2 für R2E
3m TFC Feser Tube 13/10
16x TFC Feser Fitting 13/10
TFC Xchanger 360
EK Waterblocks Reservoir 200 Rev 2.0
3x Noiseblocker Silentfan XL2
TFC Xtender Shroud Blau
Aquacomputer Aquaero
Laing DDC-1T + EK Waterblocks Plexideckel V2

und noch ein bissel SchnickSchnack zum Modden^^

Was haltet ihr denn nun von dieser Zusammenstellung?

greetz Zlicer


----------



## nemetona (13. April 2009)

*AW: welche WaKü für nen anfänger??*

Die Zusammenstellung ist OK, abgesehen vom Schlauch, der Feser knickt emtrem früh.
In der Größen würde ich Masterkleer empfehlen.


----------



## Zlicer (14. April 2009)

*AW: welche WaKü für nen anfänger??*

brauche ich unbedingt die Shrouds bzw. wieviel Kelvin unterschied machen die Shrouds aus? 

greetz Zlicer

P.S. Wieviel Grad sind ein Kelvin aus Wikipedia werd ich net so richtig schlau


----------



## bundymania (14. April 2009)

*AW: welche WaKü für nen anfänger??*

Der Feserschlauch knickt in der Größe nicht eher als der MK, allerdings ist der Shoregrad höher - der Schlauch übt aufgrund seines höheren Härtegrades mehr Druck auf die Kühler aus! Danger Den 16/10 ist deutlich besser in allen Belangen !

Zu deiner ergänzenden PN Frage: die roten Smartcoils hatte ich noch nicht, k.A. ob die real eher orange sind.

1 Grad = 1 Kelvin

Shrouds tun nicht not und kannste dir sogar selber basteln


----------



## Zlicer (15. April 2009)

*AW: welche WaKü für nen anfänger??*

Ist des mit dem Druck sehr schlimm bzw. können die Kühler dadurch kaputt gehen?



> Shrouds tun nicht not und kannste dir sogar selber basteln



Ich wollte den Radi mit den Lüftern unter dem Deckel des HAF unterbringen. Die Lüfter sollten in den Radi pusten, aber dort entstehen doch tote Punkte die durch Shrouds beseitigt werden können. Allerdings könnte die Kombination aus Lüfter oben, Shrouds in der Mitte und der TFC Xchanger 360 darunter, mir 2 Laufwerksschächte blockieren.



> Zu deiner ergänzenden PN Frage: die roten Smartcoils hatte ich noch nicht, k.A. ob die real eher orange sind.



Da hast du mich glaub ich falsch verstanden. Ich meinte es gibt keine SmartCoils in rot, wie ich sie von der Größe her haben möchte. Und außerdem sehen sie zwar unter UV-Licht schön rot aus, aber unter "normal" Licht sehen sie rosa aus 

Hat jemand noch nen Tipp was ich verbessern kann? Muss jetzt nur noch des Geld zählen, dass ich heute zum Geburtstag bekommen habe  

greetz euer jetzt 16jähriger Zlicer


----------



## nemetona (16. April 2009)

*AW: welche WaKü für nen anfänger??*



bundymania schrieb:


> Der Feserschlauch knickt in der Größe nicht eher als der MK, allerdings ist der Shoregrad höher - der Schlauch übt aufgrund seines höheren Härtegrades mehr Druck auf die Kühler aus! Danger Den 16/10 ist deutlich besser in allen Belangen !



Der Meinung bin ich nicht, ich wollte von Masterkleer auf den Feser Schlauch wechseln, hab dies aber abgebrochen da sich der Feser Schlauch als unbrauchbar entpuppte. Daraufhin wechselte ich direkt auf 16/10 Danger Den, den Überschlauch.


----------



## bundymania (16. April 2009)

*AW: welche WaKü für nen anfänger??*

Unbrauchbar ist imo was anderes  Solange man nicht auf sehr enge Biegeradien angewiesen ist, reichen die max. Radien vom Feserschlauch aus. Wenn man bei dem Schlauch bleiben möchte, lässt der Einsatz von Smartcoils sämtliche Radien zu. Natürlich ist der Danger Den 16/10er deutlich besser in Beschaffenheit und Biegeradius, was sich dann beim hohen Preis leider auch bemerkbar macht.

Anbei ein Bild mit dem Feser 13/10er und Smartcoils und eins, wo ich diesen Schlauch selbst mit kompletter Boardkühlung ohne Knickschutz einsetzen konnte.


----------



## nemetona (16. April 2009)

*AW: welche WaKü für nen anfänger??*

Nimms mir nicht übel, dies war mein subjektives empfinden, ich hatte ja auch den direkten Vergleich.
Masterkleer würde ich direkt den Vorzug geben, dieser ist schon ab 2,49€ pro Meter zu haben während der Feser 3,99 € pro Meter kostet, benötigt man engere Radien ist DD 16/10 das Maß der Dinege.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. April 2009)

*AW: welche WaKü für nen anfänger??*


also da hab ich mit meinem billig-7/10er schon deutlich engeres hinbekommen.


----------



## Zlicer (16. April 2009)

*AW: welche WaKü für nen anfänger??*

naja das sind alles sehr schlagfertige argumente

ich werde mir des mit dem Schlauch nochmal überlegen, was meint ihr wie viel ich brauche? 3m oder doch 4m ?

greetz Zlicer


----------



## Monsterclock (16. April 2009)

*AW: welche WaKü für nen anfänger??*

Ich hab mir jetzt den 16/10  bestellt .
Nimm lieber ein Meter zu viel als zu wenig.


----------



## clrokr (16. April 2009)

*AW: welche WaKü für nen anfänger??*



bundymania schrieb:


> Der Feserschlauch knickt in der Größe nicht eher
> 1 Grad = 1 Kelvin



Nicht dass das falsch wäre aber du solltest ihm noch sagen dass die Celsiusskala um 273,15irgendwas verschoben ist 

clrokr


----------



## Zlicer (16. April 2009)

*AW: welche WaKü für nen anfänger??*

Beim Schlauch ist des sozusagen gleich ne Kettenreaktion....... größerer Schlauch = teurere Anschlüsse..... 

aber ich denke ich werde mir den 16/10 holen..... da ich die Wakü in blau halten möchte werde ich diesen nehmen: DangerDen 16/10

greetz Zlicer

so hab mal eine Beispielbestellung gemacht:


----------



## bundymania (16. April 2009)

*AW: welche WaKü für nen anfänger??*

soweit sogut  Was du vielleicht noch gebrauchen könntest, wären Y-Adapter + 7V Adapter für die Lüfter und nen Pumpenentkoppler. Einen Wasserzusatz sehe ich nicht, welcher soll zum Einsatz kommen ? Wenn du 4m Meter Schlauch nimmst, reicht das auf jeden Fall und hast noch genug für spätere Änderungen, oder Erweiterungen


----------



## nemetona (17. April 2009)

*AW: welche WaKü für nen anfänger??*

Für den 16/10 Schlauch sind die Fittinge etwas teurer, Sparpotential hast du, wenn du statt der Fittinge auf Perfect Seal Tüllen setzt.


----------



## Zlicer (17. April 2009)

*AW: welche WaKü für nen anfänger??*

Als Pumpenentkopplung wollte ich die Entkopplung ausm A-C-Shop nehmen. Wasserzusatz wollte ich auf des neue Zeug von Feser warten. Wozu sind diese 7-Volt Adapter dar?

Tüllen traue ich nicht so recht über den weg. 

Ich mach nachher noch mal ne beispielbestellung Mit 13/10er Schlauch und SmartCoils 

greetz Zlicer


----------



## bundymania (17. April 2009)

*AW: welche WaKü für nen anfänger??*

zum einen reicht es leistungsmässig, wenn die Lüfter auf 7V ihren Job machen, zum anderen sind sie dadurch deutlich leiser als auf 12V


----------



## Zlicer (18. April 2009)

*AW: welche WaKü für nen anfänger??*

hmmm... da is was dran 

aber da ich sowieso vorhabe sie früher oder später zu regeln werde ich mir diese Adapter nicht kaufen......

Hat jemand mit dem Feser VS.C schon erfahrungen gemacht??

greetz Zlicer


----------



## Madz (18. April 2009)

*AW: welche WaKü für nen anfänger??*



> Tüllen traue ich nicht so recht über den weg.


Ich war auch mal so eingestellt... aber Tüllen Mit Schlauschellen sind sehr einfach in der Handhabung und 100% sicher.


----------



## Zlicer (18. April 2009)

*AW: welche WaKü für nen anfänger??*

Ich mag Tüllen vom optischen mit schlauchschellen nicht so besonders. und ich bin sowieso immer übervorsichtig 

da nehme ich lieber Schraubverschlüsse  

Die Bestellung mit 13/10ner Schlauch kommt noch da ich im moment viel zu tun habe, morgen sollte sie aber da sein.....

greetz Zlicer


----------



## Madz (18. April 2009)

*AW: welche WaKü für nen anfänger??*

Mit diesen Schellen: Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Schlauchschelle Federband 15 - 17mm schwarz Schlauchschelle Federband 15 - 17mm schwarz 68086

hält der Schlauch so fest, daß du ihn hinterher von der Tülle schneiden musst.


----------



## Zlicer (18. April 2009)

*AW: welche WaKü für nen anfänger??*

was soll der vorteil von Tüllen sein? Sind Schraubanschlüsse nicht genauso gut ??

Was habe ich bei Tüllen was ich bei Schraubverschlüssen nicht habe??

greetz Zlicer


----------



## Madz (18. April 2009)

*AW: welche WaKü für nen anfänger??*

Bei Tüllen bist du flexibler in der Wahl der Schlauchgröße. Mit 10mm Tüllen kannst du 13/10 und 16/10 Schlauch verwenden, ohne neue Anschlüsse zu kaufen. Sogar 11/8 Tygon geht auf die 10mm Tüllen drauf.
Und sie sind einfacher zu handhaben. Mir ist es schon manches mal passiert, daß ich mir an den Verschraubungen die Finger wund geschraubt habe, weil die Schraube nicht fassen wollte.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. April 2009)

*AW: welche WaKü für nen anfänger??*

Wie schraubst du dir die Finger wund, wenn die Überwurfmutter nicht greift und somit ohne Wiederstand dreht 
Das sich die Muttern bei Verwendung zu dicker Schläuche (bei mir z.B. 1,5mm Wandstärke auf Anschlüssen für 1mm) schwer anziehen lassen, stimmt - aber wenn man nicht gerade irgendwelche Designermodelle nimmt, kann man das auch (vorsichtig) mit nem Maulschlüssel erledigen.
N weiterer Vorteil von Verschraubungen ist imho die kürzere Länge, was die Verlegung erleichtert und den Hebelarm verkürzt, an dem die Spannung der Schläuche ansetzt.

Andere Größen sind n Argument, aber entweder der Schlauch lässt sich verlegen, dann kann man ihn auch behalten - oder nicht.
Will man was anderes als die Verlegeigenschaften (Wandstärke) ändern, also z.B. den Innenquerschnitt, muss man auch bei Tüllen neu kaufen.


----------



## Monsterclock (21. April 2009)

*AW: welche WaKü für nen anfänger??*

zu den Tüllen und den Schläuchen:
Ich hab mir bei A-C Shop diese Tüllen 10mm (3/8") Schlauchtülle AG1/4" mit O-Ring (Highflow) - A-C-Shop und den DagerDen Schlauch gekauft und der Schlauch sitzt auf den Tüllen sehr fest


----------



## Zlicer (27. April 2009)

*AW: welche WaKü für nen anfänger??*

Ich habe jetzt, wie versprochen, endlich die Konfig. mit 13/10 Schlauch gemacht und hänge sie mal hinten an.

greetz Zlicer


----------



## bundymania (27. April 2009)

*AW: welche WaKü für nen anfänger??*

jau, passt !


----------



## Zlicer (27. April 2009)

*AW: welche WaKü für nen anfänger??*

sag mal bundy, bei der Laing steht immer bei man soll schmierenden Wasserzusatz nehmen. Welcher ist schmierend bzw. welche schmieren??

greetz Zlicer


----------



## bundymania (28. April 2009)

*AW: welche WaKü für nen anfänger??*

Jeder, der was taugt  Inno Protect, Nanoxia Iceglow, Feser F1


----------



## Zlicer (30. April 2009)

*AW: welche WaKü für nen anfänger??*

Hallo alle zusammen,

ich habe die Zusammenstellung mit dem FeserTube noch mal überarbeitet.

Hier das Ergebnis, es ist nochmal ein wenig günstiger geworden

Bearbeitungen: 
- SmartCoils weggelassen weil ich sie noch nicht brauche
- etwas billigeren AGB
- 1m weniger Schlauch erstmal
- Swiftech Laing

Die komplette Bestellung findet ihr im Anhang. Nicht wundern einen ist bei aquatuning.de und die andere beim a-c-shop.de

greetz Zlicer


----------



## nemetona (30. April 2009)

*AW: welche WaKü für nen anfänger??*

Ich sehe in der Zusammenstellung keine Pumpenentkopplung, oder möchtest du da Improvisieren?


----------



## Olstyle (30. April 2009)

*AW: welche WaKü für nen anfänger??*

Die Swiftech Version wird mit Entkopplung geliefert, allerdings wirkt das Mossgummipad imho nicht sehr vertrauenerweckend.


----------



## Zlicer (30. April 2009)

*AW: welche WaKü für nen anfänger??*

Hi,

ich werde wahrscheinlich ein ShoggySandwich nehmen....... aber was mich mehr interessiert ist, was ist der Unterschied zwischen der Swiftech und der normalen Laing?? Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit diesem AGB?? Olli vielleicht? 

greetz Zlicer

Edit: Ich habe nochmal ein paar Änderungen durchgeführt:
- Masterkleer Schlauch 13/10 glasklar
- Feser One schwarz

Begründung für die Änerungen ist schlicht und einfach, dass ich ja schon UV-aktive Kühlflüssigkeit habe, brauche ich ja kein UV-aktiven Schlauch........


----------



## Olstyle (30. April 2009)

*AW: welche WaKü für nen anfänger??*

Swiftech ist die "Retail" Version, Laing das OEM Modell/(steht übrigens auch bei AT dabei  ).
Technisch sind die Dinger zu 100% identisch.


----------



## Zlicer (30. April 2009)

*AW: welche WaKü für nen anfänger??*

achso ist das...... gut zu wissen 

weiß jemand wie viel Platz der TFC Xchanger inclusive Lüfter wegnimmt? Fallen da schon zwei Laufwerke weg oder noch eins?? Könnte ich theoretisch ein Aquaero in den Laufwerksschacht bauen der normalerweise wegfällt?

greetz Zlicer


----------



## Madz (30. April 2009)

*AW: welche WaKü für nen anfänger??*



> theoretisch ein Aquaero in den Laufwerksschacht bauen der normalerweise wegfällt?


Das geht immer, kann aber fummelig beim Anschluss der Kabel an das Aquaero werden,.


----------



## Zlicer (30. April 2009)

*AW: welche WaKü für nen anfänger??*



> Das geht immer, kann aber fummelig beim Anschluss der Kabel an das Aquaero werden,.



Werde ich wohl hinbekommen... ich habe nicht so schlimme "Wurstfinger" wie andere aus meiner Klasse^^  Ne aber ich denke mal jetzt weiß ich was ich mit dem obersten Schacht mache.

greetz Zlicer

P.S. Aso Madz, wegen deinem Verkaufsthread, ich kann mit den Sachen (noch) nichts anfangen außer vielleicht mit der Graka  aber wenn man in nem Hotel wohnt zum Übergang ist des schlecht....aber sonst gern.....


----------



## Monsterclock (1. Mai 2009)

*AW: welche WaKü für nen anfänger??*

Zu dem Xchanger+Lüfter der ist ungefähr so hoch wie 2 5,25" Schächte. Dir werden also eineinhalb Schächte fehlen.


----------



## Zlicer (1. Mai 2009)

*AW: welche WaKü für nen anfänger??*

Das ist wiederrum doof   naja irgendwas kann man immer mit übrigem Platz machen

Muss mir da mal was überlegen....

greetz Zlicer


----------



## Zlicer (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: welche WaKü für nen anfänger??*

Hi,

mir fällt nichts ein, was ich verbauen kann......... wisst ihr was??

greetz Zlicer


----------



## Monsterclock (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: welche WaKü für nen anfänger??*

Ich hab den Radi+Lüfter auf meinem Gehäuse montiert.


----------



## zettiii (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: welche WaKü für nen anfänger??*

Slot in AGB ?


----------



## Zlicer (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: welche WaKü für nen anfänger??*

@Monsterclock  Da des HAF ne in der Front erhöhte Ablageschale hat kommt dies für mich nicht in Frage......

@ zettiii  Ne Slot in AGB is doof   hab mir folgendes gedacht: In den obersten Schacht kommt des aquaero und in den darunterliegenden kommt eine Durchflusskontrolle a lá Fifadoc^^ 

greetz Zlicer


----------



## Monsterclock (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: welche WaKü für nen anfänger??*

Was ist eigentlich mit Slot freilassen?


----------



## Zlicer (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: welche WaKü für nen anfänger??*

das kommt nicht in frage, wenn ich schon mal platz habe will ich ihn auch mal gebrauchen...  

greetz Zlicer


----------



## On/OFF (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: welche WaKü für nen anfänger??*

Zlicer , hast du nun schon bestellt? Und dein System fertig?  Mach mal ein paar Fotos und poste die .  Oder willst du gar keine Wasserkühlung ^^


----------



## Zlicer (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: welche WaKü für nen anfänger??*

Nein, ich habe noch nicht bestellt, da ja noch die restlichen Komponenten fehlen wie das Coolermaster HAF932, das Asus Rampage 2 Extreme und der i7 920....

ich muss erstmal meine Verwandeten und mein Sparbuch anbetteln, ja es ist nicht leicht als Schüler......... aber dies wird wohl meine Endgültige Zusammenstellung sein.

sollte ich noch Fragen haben werde ich mich wieder melden.

greetz Zlicer


----------



## Zlicer (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: welche WaKü für nen anfänger??*

So, nach einer längeren PN-Session mit nemetona, habe ich mich entschieden doch den DangerDen 16/10 Schlauch zu nehmen. 

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit diesem AGB?? 

So ich liste jetzt nochmal alles auf, was ich mir, früher oder später, kaufen möchte......

Anfangswakü:

*CPU:* Watercool Heatkiller 3.0 LT
*Radi: *TFC Xchanger 360
*AGB: *Swiftech MCRES
*Anschlüsse: *Anschraubtüllen vergoldet/black Nickel
*Schlauch: *DangerDen 16/10 clear
*Lüfter: *Noiseblocker Blacknoise XLP
*Pumpe: *Swiftech Laing DDC-1T

Spätere Nachrüstungen:

*Mainboardkühler:* R2E Set von MIPS 
*Radi: *Magicool Single Slim
*Steuerung: *Aquaero 4.0 blau/weiss + apoweradjust + multiswitch
*Lüfter: *Noiseblocker Multiframe S2


So jetzt hab ich mein Taschengeld für die nächsten 20 Jahre verplant, jetzt bin ich glücklich und meine Mum erhängt sich!!!

Bitte sagt mir doch mal was ihr von der neuen Kombination haltet.

greetz Zlicer


----------



## Skaos (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: welche WaKü für nen anfänger??*

joar sieht nich vekehrt aus, kommt da später außer den mobo-kühlern noch ne gpu dazu?, weil wenn nich kannst du dir den single bestimmt sparen, für cpu und mobo sollte der tfc locker reichen denk ich..


----------



## Zlicer (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: welche WaKü für nen anfänger??*

Sollte ich in näherer Zukunft wieder Geld haben, werde ich mir wahrscheinlich auch ne neue Graka geben. Aber erst wenn die 300er Reihe von Nividia raus ist^^   Bis dahin dauerts wohl noch ein bissel.

greetz Zlicer


----------



## Zlicer (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: welche WaKü für nen anfänger??*

Hat jemand nen Plan wie man aquaero, multiswitch und poweradjust zusammen schließt???

braucht man den poweradjust überhaupt??

greetz Zlicer


----------



## p00nage (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: welche WaKü für nen anfänger??*

hast die teile schon dahem ??


----------



## Zlicer (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: welche WaKü für nen anfänger??*

no  noch net   bitte post #264 lesen 

leider hab ich sie noch net


----------



## p00nage (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: welche WaKü für nen anfänger??*

hätte ja sein können das du seit 10.5 schon iwann bestellt hast ^^ weil ich bin auch grad am zusammen suchen


----------



## maschine (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: welche WaKü für nen anfänger??*

Ähem nicht weit von deinem Thread entfernt gibt es einen mit einem ähnlichen Problem, vielleicht beantwortet es deine Frage ja zum Teil 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...ero-multiswitch-aquastream-und-anschluss.html


----------



## Zlicer (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: welche WaKü für nen anfänger??*

@p00nage
Achso^^  was stellst du dir denn zusammen??

@maschine
ne das ist das net...... ich wollte die hintereinander bauen, so wie z.B. das aquaero und das poweradjust.

greetz Zlicer


----------



## On/OFF (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: welche WaKü für nen anfänger??*

Zlicer kannst du nochmal deine fertige Bestellung posten die du dir jetzt zurechtgebastelt hast und irgendwann 2012 bestellen wirst? Und was soll das kosten? Vielleicht hab ich noch paar Tips für ein Einsparpotenzial.


----------



## Zlicer (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: welche WaKü für nen anfänger??*



> irgendwann 2012 bestellen wirst?


 
ist das ein kompliment??

Ja werde ich jetzt nochmal posten.....:

Also jetzt erstmal die Teile die ich jetzt schon kaufen werde:

Watercool Heatkiller 3.0 LT 48,49€
TFC XChanger 360 99,90€   Wird ersetzt durch Magicool Slim Triple 36,99€
2 Meter DangerDan Schlauch 16/10 clear je 5,90€
Swiftech Laing DDC-1T 54,99€  +  EK Waterblocks V2 Top 19,99€
Alphacool Mini-AGB 9,99€  geändert in Swiftech MCRES Micro AGB REV.2 19,99
Noiseblocker NB-Multiframe MF12-S2 je 20,89€  Scythe S-Flex 1200  je 12,99€
8x Schraubanschlüsse 16/10 je 3,99€
TFC Feser One UV-Black 11,90€

*Insgesamt: 335,65€  nach Veränderung: 275,04€  *

Und jetzt das, was später noch dazu kommen soll:

Mainboardkühler von MIPS für Asus Rampage 2 Extreme ca. 150€
Aquaero 4.0 95,49€
poweradjust 29,49€
multiswitch 58,99€
2m DangerDen 16/10 je 5,90€


Ich bitte um Einsparideen, aber bitte mit Lüfter die eine genauso geringe Wattleistung brauchen, damit ich 3 Stück an einem Kanal des aquaero steuern kann.

greetz Zlicer


----------



## nemetona (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: welche WaKü für nen anfänger??*

Als Lüfter kannst du Skythe S-Flex 1200 nutzen, damit lassen sich über 20€ sparen sind sehr leise mit guten Lagern und nehmen nur 0,15A ( 1,8W ) je Lüfter.

Austauschdeckel für die Laing fehlt noch.


----------



## Zlicer (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: welche WaKü für nen anfänger??*

ok ich werde die Lüfter noch ändern. Als Austauschdeckel soll der EK V2 Top herhalten. Es wird aber noch ein anderer AGB dazukommen, weil ich net weiß wie ich den AGB verwenden soll, wegen eventuell späterem Fillport.

Ich werde die "Bestellung" nochmals bearbeiten.

greetz Zlicer


----------



## On/OFF (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: welche WaKü für nen anfänger??*

Welche Hardware wolltest du eigentlich mit der WaKü kühlen ? Und hast du die Hardware schon? ^^


----------



## Zlicer (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: welche WaKü für nen anfänger??*

Es soll vorerst ein Core i7 gekühlt werden. Später ein Rampage 2 Extreme und eventuell noch ne Graka......

Nein, ich hab die Hardware noch nicht.

greetz Zlicer


----------



## On/OFF (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: welche WaKü für nen anfänger??*

Du weisst schon das die Hardware bis 2012 zum alten Eisen gehört und Museum`s-Wert hat ? Dann musst du wieder alles neu zusammenstellen

PS: wielleicht kann ich dir Meine 2011 günstig abgeben ............


----------

